# Cosa cerchiamo dall'amore?



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Rispondo all'invito che mi è stato fatto di aprire un 3d tutto mio e che il mio ENORME Ego non ha potuto che raccogliere... 

Purtroppo non ho tantissimo tempo da dedicare quindi cercherò di essere il più conciso possibile, comincio con l'incollare il discorso da cui son partito..
Inoltre non ho esattamente il dono della scrittura, quindi partendo da uno spunto magari trovo ispirazione per scrivere altro.

Quando nella relazione uno dei due è narcisista agli occhi degli esterni si instaura subito un sottofondo di puro terrore, quindi il termine di paragone è generalmente dato dagli esterni, il narcisista è bollato come s...o inaffidabile e non c'è via di scampo.

La MIA realtà è molto differente, ti faccio un sunto della mia vita senza entrare troppo nelle mie situazioni personali:
33 anni, mooolto passionale non solo in amore, ma in tutte le branche della vita, queste passioni/ossessioni mi hanno portato ad avere parecchio successo nel lavoro nonostante la crisi economica e la giovane età (mediamente i miei pari livello hanno più di 50 anni e sono meno affermati di me agli occhi dei superiori). Questo mio modo di essere è altamente "adrenalinico" comodo sulla sedia non ci so stare, ogni giorno è diverso ed è pieno di opportunità un semplice incontro potrebbe cambiare radicalmente la mia vita in brevissimo tempo, sia lavorativamente che sentimentalmente, sono un'edonista e ricerco il bello che la vita può darmi, se trovo una donna che mi soddisfa di più metto in discussione quella che già ho, anche lavorativamente il guadagno è solo una parte della soddisfazione, se trovo qualcosa di più soddisfacente ma meno remunerativo mi butto a capofitto poco importa che sia in Cina o in Antartide. In amore è la stessa cosa passo periodi da "amore dai andiamo a prenderci un caffè a Londra" a "divano e pigiama in pile con orsetti" a "amore ho bisogno di spazio per me" e parto per un weekend da solo, "torno in un modo o nell'altro fidati che torno". Nel sesso è uguale, le mie partner mi han sempre detto che sono in grado di farle sentire grandiose come principesse oppure le peggior t...e a volte nello stesso amplesso, passo periodi in cui sono in grado di farlo 3 volte al giorno con tanto di assalti notturni, a periodi nei quali lo si fa una volta al mese... Fasi in cui si esce a cena e si fanno 200Km solo per provare quella particolare pietanza e fasi in cui si mangia la pizza sotto casa.
Queste "fasi", questo modo di essere è ascrivibile al "narcisismo" ed è davvero difficile vivere con me, chi è in grado di sopportare o di creare una famiglia con un uomo che oggi c'è e domani chissà? Anche se quando ci sono ci sono al 200%, chi riuscirebbe a sopportare di vivere con qualcuno che un giorno guadagna certe cifre e il giorno dopo molla tutto per inseguire il sogno di aprire una piadineria ai Caraibi? 
*In questo senso giudico la mia vita migliore di altre*, non posso garantire una vita felice e lunga, non dirò mai "ti amerò per sempre", ma "per te ci sarò sempre" (ed effettivamente è quello che faccio con certe ragazze) quello che posso garantire è sicuramente di vivere una vita vissuta pienamente! (Con tutto quel che comporta)
Con le nuove "fiamme" ho imparato a non mettere maschere, praticamente da subito (nel love bombing per chi conosce il termine) mentre siamo da qualche parte, generalmente un weekend "da sogno" spiattello il mio essere... Prendere o lasciare...
*In questo modo posso essere me stesso* senza illudere chi mi sta intorno, se percepisco che chi mi sta intorno soffre sono il primo ad allontanarmi...


Dove voglio arrivare con questo 3d? Bo?! Credo possa essere un buon esercizio per imparare a capire come amarSI e di conseguenza riuscire ad amare gli altri e quello che possono offririci.
Sicuramente di pensieri che mi frullano in testa sull'argomento ne ho tanti, ma non saprei davvero da dove partire, magari con il vostro aiuto riesco a esternare meglio.
P.s. Per i moderatori, datemi qualche idea per i TAG perchè ho la fantasia di un sasso di marmo...


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Prendo subito la risposta di Tessa in un altro 3d per iniziare una riflessione: Punto primo, non voglio mancare di rispetto a nessuno, so che alcune persone sono davvero malvagie e che hanno distrutto vite intere quindi non sentitevi offesi/e se in alcuni casi tendo ad ammorbidire le situazioni, ma credo che come in tutte le cose ci siano un bianco, un nero e tutta la tonalità di grigi intermedi, io penso di far parte più del bianco, ma chi ha avuto a che fare con il "nero" probabilmente ne è uscito (se ne è uscito) sconvolto. Fino ad un paio d'anni fa il narcisismo non sapevo neppure cosa fosse, ne sono venuto a conoscenza poichè una ragazza con la quale avevo cominciato a flirtare mi sembrava un pò "strana" facendo qualche ricerca ho capito che era narcisa... (Magari di questa storia ne parleremo) Il problema è che nel preciso istante nel quale ho fatto la sua diagnosi me la son fatta pure a me e non è stato esattamente piacevole...


Il messaggio di Tessa era questo:
"Descrizione lucida dell'uomo da cui scappare a gambe levate.
Purtroppo in uno come te ci sono incappata e rimasta invischiata anni. Perchè il narcisista spesso si cela... Ecc...
Sei felice?"


Perchè scappare a gambe levate? Con la consapevolezza che hai oggi scapperesti ancora? O ne trarresti vantaggio di avere qualcuno che anche se non completamente "tuo" può farti "volare". Insieme si possono vivere emozioni incredibili anche se non "per sempre" anche se non ti giuro amore eterno e nemmeno eterna fedeltà.
D'altronde... Quanti su questo forum hanno giurato eterna fedeltà e amore eterno eppure sono qui a discolparsi? È davvero realistico pensare di poter vivere una vita intera insieme?


Sono felice? Sono innamorato? Eterno dubbio di filosofi, psicologi e poeti, cos'è la felicità? Cos'è l'amore? Diamo una definizione e allora posso risponderti...
Diciamo che sono abbastanza sereno, il mio problema è che non sono mai soddisfatto, l'asticella sale sempre un pò, quando sto per raggiungere un traguardo se ne profila subito uno più grande e appetibile e allora via che riparte l'ossessione finchè non ho conquistato anche quel traguardo.
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]La filosofia buddista mi ha aiutato molto nella vita, mi ha insegnato a prendere consapevolezza di me stesso e a vivere nel qui ed ora, prima ero più "depresso" (anche se depresso è eccessivo) e diventavo felice, euforico direi... Solo quando raggiungevo un obiettivo, ora mi godo anche (soprattutto) il viaggio.[/COLOR]

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2015)

non ho capito cosa c'entri creare una famiglia
da dove ti viene questa idea, visto che citi un plotone di donne entrati ed uscenti dalla tua vita? 
(o almeno così mi è sembrato)


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao,
a me pare che più che narcisista, tu sia innamorato della vita e voglia vivere la tua giovinezza come la vita ti suggerisce di fare, più che come artefice responsabile della stessa. 
Tratti le donne come momenti -pari agli altri- di godimento della vita, perché non sai "aderire" alle cose, preferisci il sorvolo alla profondità, probabilmente manchi di capacità di godimento vero, forse temi l'abbandono delle tue difese, ma di sicuro la capacità introspettiva non fa per te. Tutto sommato mi sembri onesto. Finché starai bene, per parte mia non vedo problemi.
La sola cosa che mi mette un po' in sospetto è la cura con cui sai descriverti, come se fossi lì a dover esibire una qualche "felicità". Probabilmente non sei felice, ma alla fine vivi come ti piace, quindi va tutto bene, no?


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa c'entri creare una famiglia
> da dove ti viene questa idea, visto che citi un plotone di donne entrati ed uscenti dalla tua vita?
> (o almeno così mi è sembrato)



La risposta era nata da un'altra discussione, nella quale questa ragazza (in parte simile a me) non sa cosa vuole dalla vita e non si capacita se riuscirà mai ad avere una famiglia o comunque una storia normale.
Nessun plotone di donne anzi... Sono piuttosto schivo, il classico tenebroso... Ma quelle poche volte che mi apro lo faccio al 100% e mi piace viverle intensamente.
Ah... Sono sposato... Da 3 anni...

anche nel completo anonimato non riesco a non essere ermetico, mi spiace, cercherò di aprirmi di più... Datemi tempo!


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2015)

non esce il tuo quote


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao,
> a me pare che più che narcisista, tu sia innamorato della vita e voglia vivere la tua giovinezza come la vita ti suggerisce di fare, più che come artefice responsabile della stessa.
> Tratti le donne come momenti -pari agli altri- di godimento della vita, perché non sai "aderire" alle cose, preferisci il sorvolo alla profondità, probabilmente manchi di capacità di godimento vero, forse temi l'abbandono delle tue difese, ma di sicuro la capacità introspettiva non fa per te. Tutto sommato mi sembri onesto. Finché starai bene, per parte mia non vedo problemi.
> La sola cosa che mi mette un po' in sospetto è la cura con cui sai descriverti, come se fossi lì a dover esibire una qualche "felicità". Probabilmente non sei felice, ma alla fine vivi come ti piace, quindi va tutto bene, no?



La diagnosi me la feci da solo leggendo gli schemi dei narcisi quindi potrebbe essere errata, gira anche un test da fare online, credo di aver totalizzato più del doppio dei punti delle persone normali. Penso invece di essere introspettivo, grazie a questo mi sono probabilmente salvato dal narcisismo più "puro" che avrebbe probabilmente distrutto me e chi mi stava intorno.
Tutto il resto che scrivi... Mi ci ritrovo! L'edonismo in fondo è quello... Visto che la felicità assoluta per me non esiste, la prendo quando c'è e cerco di farla vivere anche agli altri.


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa c'entri creare una famiglia
> da dove ti viene questa idea, visto che citi un plotone di donne entrati ed uscenti dalla tua vita?
> (o almeno così mi è sembrato)



....


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> La risposta era nata da un'altra discussione, nella quale questa ragazza (in parte simile a me) non sa cosa vuole dalla vita e non si capacita se riuscirà mai ad avere una famiglia o comunque una storia normale.
> Nessun plotone di donne anzi... Sono piuttosto schivo, il classico tenebroso... Ma quelle poche volte che mi apro lo faccio al 100% e mi piace viverle intensamente.
> Ah... Sono sposato... Da 3 anni...
> 
> anche nel completo anonimato non riesco a non essere ermetico, mi spiace, cercherò di aprirmi di più... Datemi tempo!


ok, ora si legge il quote

quindi hai già una famiglia?? temo di capire ancora meno a quali donne ti riferisci...amanti? chi è quella ragazza?

comunque sia, ti metto una bella frase che forse potrebbe esserti utile, l'ho letta proprio stamane da un notaio (anzi da una notaiessa, per la precisione), ironia della sorte (seeeeee....) è di Rockerduck...ops!, di Rockefeller

_il segreto del successo e quello di non possedere nulla, ma controllare tutto
_


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

A me pari più bipolare.
Ma trattandosi di patologie sarebbe bene confrontarsi con uno specialista.
Leggendoti mi viene da dire: siediti e bevi un bicchier d'acqua.
Il tuo autocompiacimento di vivere in accelerazione è preoccupante per te.
Per chi ti ascolta può essere stucchevole.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me pari più bipolare.
> Ma trattandosi di patologie sarebbe bene confrontarsi con uno specialista.
> Leggendoti mi viene da dire: siediti e bevi un bicchier d'acqua.
> Il tuo autocompiacimento di vivere in accelerazione è preoccupante per te.
> Per chi ti ascolta può essere stucchevole.



Sei il traduttore simultaneo e l'"ordinatore" di certi miei pensieri arraffazzonati. Quotone.


----------



## Tessa (5 Ottobre 2015)

Arrivano le contraddizioni. 
Ti dichiari onesto. E noi ti diciamo ok, lasci libera scelta. 
Invece sei sposato. 
Perche' imbrigliare un'anima desiderosa di continue novita'?
Perche' volere tutto?


----------



## Spot (5 Ottobre 2015)

Il confronto con i concetti di "famiglia", "amore eterno" etc. etc. non c'entra nulla.
Detto questo in quello che descrivi non c'è nulla di strano.

E' più inquietante come lo descrivi. Troppo netto, troppo preciso, troppo convinto. E diciamo che tutto quell'autocompiacimento come minimo suscita un po' di scetticismo.

Insomma, si ha la sensazione che a scrivere sia una figurina in uno specchio - e pure un po' macchiettistica -, piuttosto che una persona tridimensionale che parla di sè.


----------



## Lucrezia (5 Ottobre 2015)

All'inizio i tuoi post mi sembravano abbastanza chiari. Pensavo, ok, ora ti senti così, nulla vieta che più avanti tu possa incontrare una donna adatta a condividere le tue necessità e il tuo modo di vivere, e che forse ti faccia cambiare idea su certe cose. Oppure no.

Però adesso emerge che sei sposato. 

Quindi non ho capito un tubo.

Cioè, non ho capito come puoi dire che non credi in sentimenti eterni e fedeltà eterni (che ci sta, è un modo di sentire possibile fra tante possibilità) e poi contemporaneamente essere sposato. Io non mi sono mai sposata, però, credevo che in generale sposandosi si facesse un'affermazione di amore e impegno riguardante un tempo illimitato. Che poi chiaramente, può finire, chi lo sa, però intanto, credo, quando fai questa promessa, ci credi.

Quindi ho bisogno che tu, per favore,mi illumini maggiormente su questo lato della faccenda.

Perchè ti sei sposato? Tua moglie sa come ti senti tu al riguardo della coppia? Hai delle amanti?

Ciao.


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, ora si legge il quote
> 
> quindi hai già una famiglia?? temo di capire ancora meno a quali donne ti riferisci...amanti? chi è quella ragazza?
> 
> ...



Le donne di cui parlo sono amanti... 2 per la precisione! E di storielle avute intorno ai 24 anni.
La prima amante è quella narcisista, quella che mi ha aperto un mondo che non sapevo di conoscere,
mai avevo pensato di tradire mia moglie (non preoccupatevi lei è al corrente di tutto o quasi... Parleremo anche di questo), le altre neppure le vedevo, alcune flirtavano ma io ero un muro, completamente assorbito dal lavoro e dalla fidanzata. Poi arrivò lei ed io mi trasformai, il manipolatore malvagio nascosto in me venne fuori con prepotenza, dissi cose tremende a mia moglie (delle quali ancora mi vergogno), empatia zero, puro calcolo per avere la meglio e poter fare quello che volevo. In compenso l'altra in pieno lovebombing l'ho subissata di dichiarazioni d'amore... Andò avanti circa 10 giorni, poi ho ripreso le redini e ho cominciato a ricucire. L'ossessione passò dall essere focalizzata sul lavoro, all'amante ed infine a me stesso soprattutto sul narcisismo, volevo capire, controllare e recuperare, ho impiegato qualche mesetto, ma ce l'ho fatta! Ne siamo usciti tutti e tre molto cambiati, la mia definizione di amore romantico cambiò radicalmente, quella di mia moglie pure... Direi che ne siamo usciti molto più consapevoli e maturi (sentimentalmente parlando).
la tua frase calza a pennello... Io sono il re dei controllori, tutto quello che mi capita, anche emotivamente viene filtrato fino allo sfinimento, l'ossessione stessa non è altro che un tentativo di controllo...


----------



## Spot (5 Ottobre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> All'inizio i tuoi post mi sembravano abbastanza chiari. Pensavo, ok, ora ti senti così, nulla vieta che più avanti tu possa incontrare una donna adatta a condividere le tue necessità e il tuo modo di vivere, e che forse ti faccia cambiare idea su certe cose. Oppure no.
> 
> Però adesso emerge che sei sposato.
> 
> ...


E' sposato?
Azz. Ma dove l'ha scritto? Non riesco a trovarlo.


----------



## Tessa (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Le donne di cui parlo sono amanti... 2 per la precisione! E di storielle avute intorno ai 24 anni.
> La prima amante è quella narcisista, quella che mi ha aperto un mondo che non sapevo di conoscere,
> mai avevo pensato di tradire mia moglie (non preoccupatevi lei è al corrente di tutto o quasi... Parleremo anche di questo), le altre neppure le vedevo, alcune flirtavano ma io ero un muro, completamente assorbito dal lavoro e dalla fidanzata. Poi arrivò lei ed io mi trasformai, il manipolatore malvagio nascosto in me venne fuori con prepotenza, dissi cose tremende a mia moglie (delle quali ancora mi vergogno), empatia zero, puro calcolo per avere la meglio e poter fare quello che volevo. In compenso l'altra in pieno lovebombing l'ho subissata di dichiarazioni d'amore... Andò avanti circa 10 giorni, poi ho ripreso le redini e ho cominciato a ricucire. L'ossessione passò dall essere focalizzata sul lavoro, all'amante ed infine a me stesso soprattutto sul narcisismo, volevo capire, controllare e recuperare, ho impiegato qualche mesetto, ma ce l'ho fatta! Ne siamo usciti tutti e tre molto cambiati, la mia definizione di amore romantico cambiò radicalmente, quella di mia moglie pure... Direi che ne siamo usciti molto più consapevoli e maturi (sentimentalmente parlando).
> la tua frase calza a pennello... Io sono il re dei controllori, tutto quello che mi capita, anche emotivamente viene filtrato fino allo sfinimento, l'ossessione stessa non è altro che un tentativo di controllo...


Vorrei sapere come hai fatto a recuperare con tua moglie. 
Non credo che la tregua durera' a lungo se continui con questo andazzo, che pare ti dia un notevole autocompiacimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tutto molto bello ma non ho capito il messaggio.


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> All'inizio i tuoi post mi sembravano abbastanza chiari. Pensavo, ok, ora ti senti così, nulla vieta che più avanti tu possa incontrare una donna adatta a condividere le tue necessità e il tuo modo di vivere, e che forse ti faccia cambiare idea su certe cose. Oppure no.
> 
> Però adesso emerge che sei sposato.
> 
> ...



Faccio chiarezza... 
Mi sono sposato con l'ideale dell'amore romantico quello che dura per sempre, quello che ci insegnano nei film, anche se con mia moglie abbiamo sempre parlato di possibili tradimenti che sarebbero potuti avvenire (in una vita intera, sono cose che possono accadere)...

Scusate ma per oggi non credo di avere più tempo! Proverò a rispondere stasera... Inoltre non pensavo, ma è davvero tosta tirar o ritirar fuori parte della mia vita...


----------



## Eratò (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Faccio chiarezza...
> Mi sono sposato con l'ideale dell'amore romantico quello che dura per sempre, quello che ci insegnano nei film, anche se con mia moglie abbiamo sempre parlato di possibili tradimenti che sarebbero potuti avvenire (in una vita intera, sono cose che possono accadere)...
> 
> Scusate ma per oggi non credo di avere più tempo! Proverò a rispondere stasera... Inoltre non pensavo, ma è davvero tosta tirar o ritirar fuori parte della mia vita...


Mi sa che non ho capito un tubo manco io....


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere come hai fatto a recuperare con tua moglie.
> Non credo che la tregua durera' a lungo se continui con questo andazzo, che pare ti dia un notevole autocompiacimento.


Nessuna tregua... Pace fatta e da un pò... Non che le cose non possano cambiare, ma abbiamo raggiunto un ottimo equilibrio
autocompiacimento? Non so, ma non credo... considera che non sono così egoista, dal momento che io faccio certe cose anche lei può farne... Ci sono delle regole ovvio...


----------



## Tessa (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Nessuna tregua... Pace fatta e da un pò... Non che le cose non possano cambiare, ma abbiamo raggiunto un ottimo equilibrio
> autocompiacimento? Non so, ma non credo... considera che non sono così egoista, dal momento che io faccio certe cose anche lei può farne... Ci sono delle regole ovvio...


Che culo. Hai trovato l'anima gemella. Se sta bene a voi.


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Le donne di cui parlo sono amanti... 2 per la precisione! E di storielle avute intorno ai 24 anni.
> La prima amante è quella narcisista, quella che mi ha aperto un mondo che non sapevo di conoscere,
> mai avevo pensato di tradire mia moglie (non preoccupatevi lei è al corrente di tutto o quasi... Parleremo anche di questo), le altre neppure le vedevo, alcune flirtavano ma io ero un muro, completamente assorbito dal lavoro e dalla fidanzata. Poi arrivò lei ed io mi trasformai, il manipolatore malvagio nascosto in me venne fuori con prepotenza, dissi cose tremende a mia moglie (delle quali ancora mi vergogno), empatia zero, puro calcolo per avere la meglio e poter fare quello che volevo. In compenso l'altra in pieno lovebombing l'ho subissata di dichiarazioni d'amore... Andò avanti circa 10 giorni, poi ho ripreso le redini e ho cominciato a ricucire. L'ossessione passò dall essere focalizzata sul lavoro, all'amante ed infine a me stesso soprattutto sul narcisismo, volevo capire, controllare e recuperare, ho impiegato qualche mesetto, ma ce l'ho fatta!* Ne siamo usciti tutti e tre molto cambiati*, la mia definizione di amore romantico cambiò radicalmente, quella di mia moglie pure... Direi che ne siamo usciti molto più consapevoli e maturi (sentimentalmente parlando).
> la tua frase calza a pennello... Io sono il re dei controllori, tutto quello che mi capita, anche emotivamente viene filtrato fino allo sfinimento, l'ossessione stessa non è altro che un tentativo di controllo...


scusa ma fa un po' impressione quel "tutti e tre"...ma avete figli per caso? perchè da quello che racconti non vedo il senso di tenere in piedi un matrimonio del genere, siete giovani...boh forse qualcosa mi sfugge

la "mia" frase secondo me fa molta scena tuttavia a pensarci bene è abbastanza terribile, secondo me:singleeye:


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma fa un po' impressione quel "tutti e tre"...ma avete figli per caso? perchè da quello che racconti non vedo il senso di tenere in piedi un matrimonio del genere, siete giovani...boh forse qualcosa mi sfugge
> 
> la "mia" frase secondo me fa molta scena tuttavia a pensarci bene è abbastanza terribile, secondo me:singleeye:


Domani quando ho più tempo faccio chiarezza a chi non ha capito (non vi biasimo, in italiano non sono esattamente Manzoni...)

invece pongo una domanda a te Free e a Tessa (o chiunque altro voglia partecipare) qual'è il vostro ideale di matrimonio? O di amore? Penso si debba partire da questo per poter dire se è necessario un divorzio o meno... O se siamo beati...

con tutti e tre non significa che è una relazione a tre, ma che in quel momento anche la terza ha subito in parte lo smacco.


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Arrivano le contraddizioni.
> Ti dichiari onesto. E noi ti diciamo ok, lasci libera scelta.
> Invece sei sposato.
> Perche' imbrigliare un'anima desiderosa di continue novita'?
> Perche' volere tutto?


Sull'onestà: è stato un fulmine a ciel sereno anche per me... quando ho potuto ho chiarito con mia moglie e con l'altra

perchè imbrigliare la mia anima: questa è una gran bella domanda, a pensarci ora penso che sia per il fatto che non credo vivrò per sempre al limite, in mia moglie ho trovato davvero una persona speciale che mi dà tantissimo (e io di rimando) e lasciarci per storie che anche se intense non valgono molto nel futuro non ne vale la pena, queste storie valgono tantissimo solo nel momento in cui vengono vissute...

perchè volere tutto? Presumo carattere? Sfida con me stesso? Ego? Ambiente, inteso come società. Non penso sia una cosa per vantarmi, visto che non possiedo status symbol da sfoggiare anche se potrei averne.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Rispondo all'invito che mi è stato fatto di aprire un 3d tutto mio e che il mio ENORME Ego non ha potuto che raccogliere...
> 
> Purtroppo non ho tantissimo tempo da dedicare quindi cercherò di essere il più conciso possibile, comincio con l'incollare il discorso da cui son partito..
> Inoltre non ho esattamente il dono della scrittura, quindi partendo da uno spunto magari trovo ispirazione per scrivere altro.
> ...


Ciao, a me più che narcisista mi sembri discontinuo.... Altre prove del tuo narcisismo? e attento che io ho avuto a che fare con un vero narcisista patologico  e siete tremendamente ripetitivi ( voi narcisisti ) un copia ed incolla continuo, simili tipo gemelli, stesse dinamiche, stesse reazioni, stesse decisioni e stesse fragilità ...continuo a leggere


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Prendo subito la risposta di Tessa in un altro 3d per iniziare una riflessione: Punto primo, non voglio mancare di rispetto a nessuno, so che alcune persone sono davvero malvagie e che hanno distrutto vite intere quindi non sentitevi offesi/e se in alcuni casi tendo ad ammorbidire le situazioni, ma credo che come in tutte le cose ci siano un bianco, un nero e tutta la tonalità di grigi intermedi, io penso di far parte più del bianco, ma chi ha avuto a che fare con il "nero" probabilmente ne è uscito (se ne è uscito) sconvolto. Fino ad un paio d'anni fa il narcisismo non sapevo neppure cosa fosse, ne sono venuto a conoscenza poichè una ragazza con la quale avevo cominciato a flirtare mi sembrava un pò "strana" facendo qualche ricerca ho capito che era narcisa... (Magari di questa storia ne parleremo) Il problema è che nel preciso istante nel quale ho fatto la sua diagnosi me la son fatta pure a me e non è stato esattamente piacevole...
> 
> 
> Il messaggio di Tessa era questo:
> ...


non sei soddisfatto perché quello che hai funge da specchio solo per un po' poi esaurisce il,suo scopo e ti allontani, fermo restando che se trovi qualcuno che ti abbandona diventi un depresso cronico. Sic et  simpliceter


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *A me pari più bipolare.*
> Ma trattandosi di patologie sarebbe bene confrontarsi con uno specialista.
> Leggendoti mi viene da dire: siediti e bevi un bicchier d'acqua.
> Il tuo autocompiacimento di vivere in accelerazione è preoccupante per te.
> Per chi ti ascolta può essere stucchevole.


Ma no, più che altro la sua frenesia mi sembra quella dei lemming, un fiammifero.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Beman...ho letto quello che hai raccontato 

Epperò mi resta la domanda che ti ho fatto ieri:

A quale bisogno rispondi giudicando la tua vita migliore a quella degli altri?

E leggendoti me ne è sorta anche un'altra...

A quale bisogno rispondi definendoti narcisista, e quindi dandoti un'etichetta in cui ti riassumi?


----------



## disincantata (5 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto molto bello ma non ho capito il messaggio.


_

Io ho capito che con  lui si  scopa troppo poco,,,,,una volta al mese e pure due amanti non va bene NEPPURE  per me a 62 anni!!!!!!

A 33 INCONPEPIBILE.  



SCHERZI a parte  che tristezza leggerlo. Sembra abbia scelto la moglie  a caso.  Tre anni due amanti mah._


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Beman...ho letto quello che hai raccontato
> 
> Epperò mi resta la domanda che ti ho fatto ieri:
> 
> ...


Non lo fa' per se stesso, paradossalmente secondo me lo fa' per gli altri.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non lo fa' per se stesso, paradossalmente secondo me lo fa' per gli altri.


E di ritorno per se stesso...succede sempre quando si passa attraverso i condizionamenti per entrare nei controcondizionamenti e differenziarsi...

...chissà se lui ha colto il meccanismo...ecco perchè chiedevo

...ma venendo  noi...vieni alla cena????


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, a me più che narcisista mi sembri discontinuo.... Altre prove del tuo narcisismo? e attento che io ho avuto a che fare con un vero narcisista patologico  e siete tremendamente ripetitivi ( voi narcisisti ) un copia ed incolla continuo, simili tipo gemelli, stesse dinamiche, stesse reazioni, stesse decisioni e stesse fragilità ...continuo a leggere


Ciao Fiammetta,
prove dici? Non saprei, penso di avere un pò esaurito le prove, posso dirti quello che NON ho in comune con i narcisisti:

- mancanza di empatia
- permaloso (non lo sono più da un pò)
- tendenza a voler sempre ragione (solo a tratti, dipende dall'interlocutore)
- falsità 
- voglia di apparire, al contrario in gruppo son piuttosto taciturno

prova tu a darmi qualche indizio sui comportamenti che dovrei tenere secondo gli schemi e ti dico se ce l'ho o manca!!


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Beman...ho letto quello che hai raccontato
> 
> Epperò mi resta la domanda che ti ho fatto ieri:
> 
> ...


Per la prima domanda... Non ne ho idea! Se hai un indizio fai un fischio!

la seconda domanda mi è sorta poco fa anche a me! Per quale m...a di motivo continuo ad etichettarmi in qualcosa di non esattamente nobile considerando il fatto che non ho prove concrete per considerarmi tale?
la possibile risposta potrebbe essere duplice: 1) il fatto che comunque ho molti aspetti comuni ai narci 2) il fatto che mi sento spesso un alieno in mezzo agli altri, generalmente ho un modo di pensare, vedere e sentire molto differente dalle altre persone e un'etichetta forse mi farebbe comodo...


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E di ritorno per se stesso...succede sempre quando si passa attraverso i condizionamenti per entrare nei controcondizionamenti e differenziarsi...
> 
> ...chissà se lui ha colto il meccanismo...ecco perchè chiedevo
> 
> ...ma venendo  noi...vieni alla cena????


Ragazzi non credo di seguirvi... 
Ditemi se il concetto che esprimete è questo:
la vecchiettina tanto caritatevole tutto casa e chiesa che ogni giorno fa la spesa e la dona ai poveri, col piffero che è altruista come sembra, in realtà è un egoista perchè trova piacere nel fare ciò... È questo che intendete? No perchè nel caso.... Non vi seguo lo stesso!!!!!!!!!!!

che cena?!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta,
> prove dici? Non saprei, penso di avere un pò esaurito le prove, posso dirti quello che NON ho in comune con i narcisisti:
> 
> - mancanza di empatia
> ...


L'ultima caratteristica non ti esclude dal club, la prima che hai elencato si ... I veri narcisisti mancano completamente di empatia. Non fa parte del DNA ... Può essere che sei solo un po' egoista o troppo concentrato su te stesso ?


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Per la prima domanda... Non ne ho idea! Se hai un indizio fai un fischio!
> 
> la seconda domanda mi è sorta poco fa anche a me! Per quale m...a di motivo continuo ad etichettarmi in qualcosa di non esattamente nobile considerando il fatto che non ho prove concrete per considerarmi tale?
> la possibile risposta potrebbe essere duplice: 1) il fatto che comunque ho molti aspetti comuni ai narci 2) il fatto che mi sento spesso un alieno in mezzo agli altri, generalmente ho un modo di pensare, vedere e sentire molto differente dalle altre persone e un'etichetta forse mi farebbe comodo...


di indizi ne ho...a dire il vero...ma non te ne do neanche uno...vale la pena che ti ci metta tu a pensarci...è roba tua in fondo

Le risposte che mi hai dato alla seconda domanda invece non hanno risposto, a dire il vero 

hai descritto nel punto 1 le motivazioni per cui hai scelto quella particolare etichetta e non un'altra, e nel punto 2 hai descritto un tuo modo di sentirti nel mondo, e hai accennato ad una giustificazione del perchè un'etichetta potrebbe essere utile. 

Ma...nel primo post nell'altro 3d hai incoraggiato l'utente a farne a meno delle etichette...

E io chiedevo a quali bisogni rispondi...di cosa hai bisogno?

E inoltre hai anche piazzato un bel giudizio di valore su te stesso attraverso il giudicare il valore insito nell'etichetta 

Valore che fra l'altro attribuisci tu, ed è nell'ordine del giudizio sociale e non invece relativo all'ambito in cui quelle che tu chiami etichette sono collocate, ambito in cui l'etichetta è priva di giudizio di valore individuale e anche sociale ma ha una chiara funzione semplificatoria di un funzionamento...insomma...un bel minestrone...


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ragazzi non credo di seguirvi...
> Ditemi se il concetto che esprimete è questo:
> la vecchiettina tanto caritatevole tutto casa e chiesa che ogni giorno fa la spesa e la dona ai poveri, col piffero che è altruista come sembra, in realtà è un egoista perchè trova piacere nel fare ciò... È questo che intendete? No perchè nel caso.... Non vi seguo lo stesso!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> che cena?!


Nah...acqua 

Cena del forum


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ultima caratteristica non ti esclude dal club, la prima che hai elencato si ... I veri narcisisti mancano completamente di empatia. Non fa parte del DNA ... Può essere che sei solo un po' egoista o troppo concentrato su te stesso ?


Si, l'empatia ce l'ho anche se all'occorrenza posso diventare freddo come un iceberg... 
Diciamo che non sono empaticissimo! Ma credo sia dovuto alla mia natura di controllore delle emozioni, anche la cosa più brutta può avere risvolti positivi quindi perchè focalizzarsi su quelli negativi?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, l'empatia ce l'ho anche se all'occorrenza posso diventare freddo come un iceberg...
> Diciamo che non sono empaticissimo! Ma credo sia dovuto alla mia natura di controllore delle emozioni, anche la cosa più brutta può avere risvolti positivi quindi perchè focalizzarsi su quelli negativi?


Perché senti il bisogno di controllare le emozioni ?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, l'empatia ce l'ho anche se all'occorrenza posso diventare freddo come un iceberg...
> Diciamo che non sono empaticissimo! Ma credo sia dovuto alla mia natura di controllore delle emozioni, anche la cosa più brutta può avere risvolti positivi quindi perchè focalizzarsi su quelli negativi?


A me sembri terrorizzato, con una buona capacità di gestione del terrore. Secondo me non ti sei ancora davvero innamorato in vita tua. Non è infatti infrequente passare un'intera vita senza conoscere l'amore. L'amore è, prima di tutto, abbandono. L'opposto del controllo, insomma. 
Quelli come te oggi sono perfettamente integrati. Conformista, questo sei.


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> di indizi ne ho...a dire il vero...ma non te ne do neanche uno...vale la pena che ti ci metta tu a pensarci...è roba tua in fondo
> 
> Le risposte che mi hai dato alla seconda domanda invece non hanno risposto, a dire il vero
> 
> ...



Azz... Ipazia 
leggera leggera è?! Facevi prima a chiedermi perchè esiste l'uomo e qual'è il suo scopo...

di cosa ho bisogno? 
Di godere della vita in tutte le sue forme, di vita fino a prova contraria ce n'è solo una e voglio bermela tutta fino alla fine! Per viverla appieno però bisogna fare esperienze per fare tutte le esperienze ci vogliono €€ perchè voglio provare il 6 stelle luxor e la bettola di Josuè lo spuerco, non voglio fare soldi per fare invidia agli altri. voglio vivere la storia con la bellona senza cervello e la brutta con tanto cervello, ma anche la mediocre in tutto va bene... Intanto che siamo nelle spese! Non deve per forza esserci sesso, una "semplice" cena flirtante è più che sufficiente. Voglio vivere le sensazioni dell'innamoramento (batticuore, farfalle nello stomaco, ecc...) almeno un milione di volte! (E per queste sensazioni il sesso non è obbligatorio)
Voglio essere in un posto di comando perchè così posso prenderle io le scelte, anche se questa si è rilevata una mera illusione, perchè devi comunque piegarti alla massa prima o poi...
Voglio viverle io e farle vivere anche a chi mi vuole seguire...
metti che mi stirino domani mattina o un pazzo invasato mi spara un colpo in testa! Almeno qualche cosa nella mia vita l'ho già fatta e vorrei continuare, ma se domani muoio posso già morire con un mezzo sorriso.
ah e non voglio come quei vecchi 97enni che in punto di morte ti sfracellano elencandoti tutto quello che non han fatto, tutti i rimpianti che hanno perchè han preferito star "comodi" e non hanno mai rischiato! Voglio rischiare! A volte si vince a volte si perde!! Si cade e ci si rialza...
è questo quello che volevi sapere? (Ti prego dimmi di si!!) 

Per la cena... Trovo le info organizzo e dico

p.s. Comunque per leggerti perdo ogni volta 1/2000 cellule cerebrali...


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché senti il bisogno di controllare le emozioni ?



Non so... Devo rifletterci... A naso direi per non smarrirmi? Ma mi sembra riduttivo... Ma devo rifletterci per davvero...


----------



## Dalida (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Azz... Ipazia
> leggera leggera è?! Facevi prima a chiedermi perchè esiste l'uomo e qual'è il suo scopo...
> 
> di cosa ho bisogno?
> ...


hai una visione della vita che mi pare un po' pubblicitaria (intesa come da pubblicità).


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me sembri terrorizzato, con una buona capacità di gestione del terrore. Secondo me non ti sei ancora davvero innamorato in vita tua. Non è infatti infrequente passare un'intera vita senza conoscere l'amore. L'amore è, prima di tutto, abbandono. L'opposto del controllo, insomma.
> Quelli come te oggi sono perfettamente integrati. Conformista, questo sei.


Me lo sono chiesto anche io... Ma, esiste davvero un'unica definizione di amore? Per te amore è abbandono, per me è dono, donarsi e accogliersi, senza un briciolo, ma nemmeno l'ombra! Di possesso...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Non so... Devo rifletterci... A naso direi per non smarrirmi? Ma mi sembra riduttivo... Ma devo rifletterci per davvero...


Se ti smarrisci cosa temi possa accadere ?


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> hai una visione della vita che mi pare un po' pubblicitaria (intesa come da pubblicità).


E anche questa ci può stare, anche se la TV non la guardo da anni... Figlio del consumismo?! O molta consapevolezza che la vita è una e potrebbe essere molto breve, e passarla facendo le stesse cose tutti i giorni (o quelle che non ti aggradano) è buttarla via?


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> hai una visione della vita che mi pare un po' pubblicitaria (intesa come da pubblicità).


Vita = fare cose, provare tutto. Magari di professione fa' proprio il pubblicitario


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti smarrisci cosa temi possa accadere ?


Non ho più controllo... E siamo da capo...
non ti prendo in giro... Davvero perderei il controllo! E quindi? Non lo so...


----------



## Dalida (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> E anche questa ci può stare, anche se la TV non la guardo da anni... Figlio del consumismo?! O molta consapevolezza che la vita è una e potrebbe essere molto breve, e passarla facendo le stesse cose tutti i giorni (o quelle che non ti aggradano) è buttarla via?


ovviamente dipende da cosa intendi per buttare via.
si potrebbe obiettare che anche vivere di fugacità senza costruire niente è buttare via la vita, dipende da cosa vuoi per te stesso, immagino.
tu lo chiami vivere la vita, un altro potrebbe chiamarlo masticare le emozioni senza deglutire.
la mia era solo un'impressione.


----------



## Dalida (5 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Vita = fare cose, provare tutto. Magari di professione fa' proprio il pubblicitario


può essere!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Non ho più controllo... E siamo da capo...
> non ti prendo in giro... Davvero perderei il controllo! E quindi? Non lo so...


ecco dover controllare ogni aspetto può essere associato ad un moderato narcisismo. Però insomma perdere il controllo ogni tanto e rischiare non è così male, almeno non sempre


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Azz... Ipazia
> leggera leggera è?! Facevi prima a chiedermi perchè esiste l'uomo e qual'è il suo scopo...
> 
> di cosa ho bisogno?
> ...


Esagerato...

A me queste sembrano aspettative, neanche desideri...aspettative che legano ad un dover essere...che ne dici?

io chiedevo dei bisogni...quelli che ti mettono in silenzio spalle al muro...

Sai che mi sembra che fai dei gran minestroni?

Mescoli un sacco di cose, in molto disordine...e vai di corsa, da quanto tempo è che non ti fermi?

Per l'uomo e per il suo scopo, forse è meglio aspettare tempi migliori...

C'è un 3d che parla della cena, non mi ricordo in che sezione...


----------



## Beman30 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ovviamente dipende da cosa intendi per buttare via.
> si potrebbe obiettare che anche vivere di fugacità senza costruire niente è buttare via la vita, dipende da cosa vuoi per te stesso, immagino.
> tu lo chiami vivere la vita, un altro potrebbe chiamarlo masticare le emozioni senza deglutire.
> la mia era solo un'impressione.


Un'impressione più che lecita! Non mi sento però di non costruire niente, costruisco in maniera diversa da quello che fa generalmente la massa. Sul masticare senz a deglutire può essere...



spleen ha detto:


> Vita = fare cose, provare tutto. Magari di professione fa' proprio il pubblicitario


Infatti a chi arriva alla fine del 3d, verrà proposta una bella multiproprietà a prezzi di favore!!! IMPERDIBILE!!
in regalo la pratica guida: come vivere felice in 10 mosse... Da non perdere!



ipazia ha detto:


> Esagerato...
> 
> A me queste sembrano aspettative, neanche desideri...aspettative che legano ad un dover essere...che ne dici?
> 
> ...


non mi fermo da quando ho 23 anni... Ricordo ancora... Ero all'università e dormivo tre- quattro ore a notte, perchè di giorno studiavo per l'uni e la sera per il futuro mestiere!!

ascolta... Io mescolerò, però che mi...a vuol dire, "i bisogni che mi mettono in silenzio spalle al muro", a parte che detta così mi sembra più una minaccia... Ci manca che spegni la luce e mi punti qualcosa alla schiena... Del tipo hai un telefono in tasca o sei felice di vedermi?

Ragazzi vi voglio bene e siete molto simpatici, ma mia moglie si sta chiedendo se mi sto facendo un'altra amante... ANCORA!!
ci si sente domani!!
notte!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ragazzi vi voglio bene e siete molto simpatici, ma mia moglie si sta chiedendo se mi sto facendo un'altra amante... ANCORA!!
> ci si sente domani!!
> notte!


notte  in effetti se legge che sei su tradì .....


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> non mi fermo da quando ho 23 anni... Ricordo ancora... Ero all'università e dormivo tre- quattro ore a notte, perchè di giorno studiavo per l'uni e la sera per il futuro mestiere!!
> 
> ascolta... Io mescolerò, però che mi...a vuol dire, "i bisogni che mi mettono in silenzio spalle al muro", a parte che detta così mi sembra più una minaccia... Ci manca che spegni la luce e mi punti qualcosa alla schiena... Del tipo hai un telefono in tasca o sei felice di vedermi?


Ecco..allora, io se fossi in te rallenterei lentamente, non bruscamente...che se ti fermi di botto ti fai anche male. E non poco. 

Ma che minaccia e minaccia:rotfl:...anche se capisco possa sembrarti tale...hai già deciso tutto. Tutto in ordine....epperò qualcosa stona...e ti affanni a fare e rifare il tuo ordine..tutto in ordine...questo è un bisogno. Uno di quelli che ti mette in silenzio spalle al muro. Controllare ogni cosa...

Tu pensi davvero di avere il controllo?...

E' emblematico che tu ti sappia definire, con tanto di pedigree diagnostico...ma che non sai sentire i tuoi bisogni e che li sovrapponi al dover essere, per differenziazione fra l'altro...Non ti pare emblematico?


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> notte  in effetti se legge che sei su tradì .....


Uso questa come spunto per rispiegare la cronostoria con qualche aggiunta in più.

Giusto o sbagliato che sia, come avrete capito ricerco il piacere, odio la routine e non ho paura di provare cose nuove, sono sempre pronto a buttarmi a volte a farmi male, ma sono sempre stato in grado di rialzarmi soddisfatto anche solo per il fatto di aver vissuto un'esperienza. Mia moglie non è molto differente da me...


Partendo da queste premesse anche nella nostra relazione abbiamo voluto osare e ricercare nuove esperienze. Cominciammo a pensare alla possibilità di aprirci (come coppia) ad una terza persona, una sorta di amante comune. Era un pensarci così... Molto nell'etere pensando che non sarebbe mai accaduto in realtà.
Ed invece... Invece andò diversamente:
Conobbi questa ragazza (la narci) che mi colpì faverovelmente, considerando che io non ero assolutamente in cerca è stata una relazione che si è approfondita in maniera naturale, ad un certo punto mi son reso conto che questa ragazza in fondo mi piaceva e avrebbe potuto essere quel famoso satellite che avrebbe potuto orbitare intorno alla coppia. Passai all'azione e la presentai a mia moglie, inizialmente la narci, che nel frattempo aveva cominciato a specchiarsi in me (usava mie espressioni, si comportavav come me) era piaciuta a mia moglie (anche se diceva che qualcosa le stonava, voi donne siete incredibilmente sensitive in queste situazioni, io invece c'ero cascato come un pollo) per un paio di settimane si sono frequentate in casa mia e di mia moglie. Non potete capire le sensazioni, in quel momento ero parecchio sotto con il lavoro e a volte tornavo anche alle 11 e passa di sera, tornare a casa e vederle sul divano complici mi faceva impazzire!!! Dopo poco mia moglie ha capito che c'era davvero qualcosa che non andava, ha cominciato a smascherarla pian piano fino ad averla messa alle corde e lì la narci si mostrò per quel che era, ma io ancora non volevo crederci e ho continuato a frequentarla fino a che non ho fatto i miei 10 giorni di "sbrocco" per poi riprendere il controllo.


[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]Ora non ho tempo di spiegare il seguito, in tutti i modi anche se frequento altre persone non sto nascondendo nulla a mia moglie, anche a questo c'è una spiegazione...[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]
[/COLOR]


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco..allora, io se fossi in te rallenterei lentamente, non bruscamente...che se ti fermi di botto ti fai anche male. E non poco.
> 
> Ma che minaccia e minaccia:rotfl:...anche se capisco possa sembrarti tale...hai già deciso tutto. Tutto in ordine....epperò qualcosa stona...e ti affanni a fare e rifare il tuo ordine..tutto in ordine...questo è un bisogno. Uno di quelli che ti mette in silenzio spalle al muro. Controllare ogni cosa...
> 
> ...


Il controllo lo posso avere in certe situazioni, ma non su tutto! Perchè se è vero che mi butto, amo anche indossare 2/3/4 paracadute, insomma ho sempre una via principale e tante laterali e anche questo è controllo, a volte 4 paracadute non bastano, ma è raro.

penso di avere capito cosa intendi per "bisogno di sentirsi migliore": 
penso concerna la professione, quando sei "il capo" per prendere certe decisioni (soprattutto quelle impopolari) devi sentirti superiore agli altri altrimenti non le prenderesti mai... E ci vuole anche una bella dose di arroganza per ammonire gente che ha anche 20 anni più di te. 
è questo il bisogno che intendi?


----------



## free (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Domani quando ho più tempo faccio chiarezza a chi non ha capito (non vi biasimo, in italiano non sono esattamente Manzoni...)
> 
> invece pongo una domanda a te Free e a Tessa (o chiunque altro voglia partecipare) qual'è il vostro ideale di matrimonio? O di amore? Penso si debba partire da questo per poter dire se è necessario un divorzio o meno... O se siamo beati...
> 
> con tutti e tre non significa che è una relazione a tre, ma che in quel momento anche la terza ha subito in parte lo smacco.


ho sottolineato quel "tutti e tre" poichè è la prima volta che lo leggo in 4 anni, è un po' bizzarro secondo me

non ho matrimoni o amori ideali, per me l'amore non è un elenco di qualità e virtù, anzi come ho già detto tante volte non ha un motivo, o c'è o non c'è


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ho sottolineato quel "tutti e tre" poichè è la prima volta che lo leggo in 4 anni, è un po' bizzarro secondo me
> 
> non ho matrimoni o amori ideali, per me l'amore non è un elenco di qualità e virtù, anzi come ho già detto tante volte non ha un motivo, o c'è o non c'è



Per il discorso "tre" non so se hai letto un paio di post sopra

ok, non è un elenco, ma per dire che forse avrei dovuto pensare al divorzio credevo avessi un'idea di come dovrebbe essere...


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ci sono diversi livelli di narcisismo e in piccola misura il narcisismo è positivo. Dietro le posizioni di comando c'è (quasi) sempre un narcisista. Il problema sono i narcisisti manipolatori, vere e proprie personalità borderline.


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ci sono diversi livelli di narcisismo e in piccola misura il narcisismo è positivo. Dietro le posizioni di comando c'è (quasi) sempre un narcisista. Il problema sono i narcisisti manipolatori, vere e proprie personalità borderline.


Concordo... Infatti in una scala da bianco (narci fisiologico) a nero (patologico), mi considero molto più bianco che nero...

convengo anche sul fatto che molti soggetti  al "comando" siano davvero patologici, alcuni di questi non avendo una vera e propria famiglia (e se ce l'hanno non gli importa niente), usano gli schemi patologici sull'azienda, l'harem è rappresentato dai propri dipendenti, i quali a seconda della convenienza vengono idolatrati e poi gettati al macero esattamente come farebbero con i partner...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Concordo... Infatti in una scala da bianco (narci fisiologico) a nero (patologico), mi considero molto più bianco che nero...
> 
> *convengo anche sul fatto che molti soggetti  al "comando" siano davvero patologici,* alcuni di questi non avendo una vera e propria famiglia (e se ce l'hanno non gli importa niente), usano gli schemi patologici sull'azienda, l'harem è rappresentato dai propri dipendenti, i quali a seconda della convenienza vengono idolatrati e poi gettati al macero esattamente come farebbero con i partner...


d'altronde è molto difficile arrivare al potere se non si possiedono certe caratteristiche.


----------



## Ecate (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Prendo subito la risposta di Tessa in un altro 3d per iniziare una riflessione: Punto primo, non voglio mancare di rispetto a nessuno, so che alcune persone sono davvero malvagie e che hanno distrutto vite intere quindi non sentitevi offesi/e se in alcuni casi tendo ad ammorbidire le situazioni, ma credo che come in tutte le cose ci siano un bianco, un nero e tutta la tonalità di grigi intermedi, io penso di far parte più del bianco, ma chi ha avuto a che fare con il "nero" probabilmente ne è uscito (se ne è uscito) sconvolto. Fino ad un paio d'anni fa il narcisismo non sapevo neppure cosa fosse, ne sono venuto a conoscenza poichè una ragazza con la quale avevo cominciato a flirtare mi sembrava un pò "strana" facendo qualche ricerca ho capito che era narcisa... (Magari di questa storia ne parleremo) Il problema è che nel preciso istante nel quale ho fatto la sua diagnosi me la son fatta pure a me e non è stato esattamente piacevole...
> 
> 
> Il messaggio di Tessa era questo:
> ...


ciao  e benvenuto 
mi sembra che tu abbia pensato che ci siano pregiudizi verso chi ha un disturbo della personalità di tipo narcisistico perché si teme di essere abbandonati.
posto che magari tu non hai questo tipo di disturbo
-come auguro sinceramente a te e a chi ti vuole bene-
ciò che  non funziona nei rapporti umani è la strumentalizzazione dell'altro (figlio, partner, amico...) al fine di consolidare il proprio ego. 
Ci sono diversi gradi di narcisismo ma il narcisismo di cui si parla in psichiatria (tra l'altro non penso sia il problema principale di chinaski) è una vera piaga d'Egitto 
quali aspetti del narcisismo ti hanno portato a questa autodiagnosi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Io continuo a dire che è tutto molto bello ma non capisco ogni volta che arriva qualcuno a dare le risposte alle proprie domande. In questi casi mi trovo spiazzata perché non vedo come relazionarmi
Ti sei definito, sei soddisfatto di come ti sei definito, sei anzi fiero di quello che sei e che hai fatto... Buon per te. Che dovremmo fare quindi oltre felicitarci? Capisci qual'é la stonatura? Se sei davvero tanto soddisfatto come mai cerchi consensi?


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> ciao  e benvenuto
> mi sembra che tu abbia pensato che ci siano pregiudizi verso chi ha un disturbo della personalità di tipo narcisistico perché si teme di essere abbandonati.
> posto che magari tu non hai questo tipo di disturbo
> -come auguro sinceramente a te e a chi ti vuole bene-
> ...


Ciao!
diciamo che i pregiudizi li capisco ho letto storie davvero agghiaccianti, quello che intendo è che spesso si è portati a considerare tutti i soggetti "un pò" narci come patologici, anche se non è così, ma ci può stare...

gli aspetti principali riguardano la mia condotta negli anni, certi episodi di pura manipolazione (rari) che ho avuto nei confronti di chi mi sta vicino pur di averla vinta. Un pò questa tendenza ad avere un Super-ego, Questo dover alzare sempre l'asticella ogni traguardo raggiunto è solo uno spunto per raggiungerne altri, il mettermi sempre in discussione e mettere sempre in discussione chi mi sta vicino, questo edonismo abbastanza estremo. Ho fatto un test online di non ricordo quale uni americana e avevo totalizzato il doppio delle persone non narci (non so quanto fosse attendibile il test)
Considera che non mi sento infelice o altro... Forse un pò insoddisfatto (mi sembra manchi sempre qualcosa) ma sto bene con me stesso e con la mia vita! (Nel minestrone di concetti che ho fatto non vorrei trapelasse che sono infelice).
Ovvio che vivere cercando sempre di più non è esttamente rilassante, ma in questo momento non voglio relax anzi!
qualche post dietro rispondendo a fiammetta ho segnalato i punti che non mi accomunano ai narcisisti...


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> diciamo che i pregiudizi li capisco ho letto storie davvero agghiaccianti, quello che intendo è che spesso si è portati a considerare tutti i soggetti "un pò" narci come patologici, anche se non è così, ma ci può stare...
> 
> gli aspetti principali riguardano la mia condotta negli anni, certi episodi di pura manipolazione (rari) che ho avuto nei confronti di chi mi sta vicino pur di averla vinta. Un pò questa tendenza ad avere un Super-ego, Questo dover alzare sempre l'asticella ogni traguardo raggiunto è solo uno spunto per raggiungerne altri, il mettermi sempre in discussione e mettere sempre in discussione chi mi sta vicino, questo edonismo abbastanza estremo. Ho fatto un test online di non ricordo quale uni americana e avevo totalizzato il doppio delle persone non narci (non so quanto fosse attendibile il test)
> ...


Ti chiedi mai se quelli che ti stanno vicini son felici?Ti fermi ad osservarli,a guardarli e a chiederti cosa gli passa per la mente?


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io continuo a dire che è tutto molto bello ma non capisco ogni volta che arriva qualcuno a dare le risposte alle proprie domande. In questi casi mi trovo spiazzata perché non vedo come relazionarmi
> Ti sei definito, sei soddisfatto di come ti sei definito, sei anzi fiero di quello che sei e che hai fatto... Buon per te. Che dovremmo fare quindi oltre felicitarci? Capisci qual'é la stonatura? Se sei davvero tanto soddisfatto come mai cerchi consensi?



Il discorso era partito da un post in risposta ad un 3d, da lì mi è stato chiesto di raccontare un pò di me... E così ho fatto! 
Non devi per forza relazionarti, anche se mi farebbe piacere.
il 3d non ha uno scopo preciso, credo sia una chiaccherata in cui esprimo come mi piace vivere la vita e sapere le opinioni degli altri, anche le "psicoanalisi" alle quali son sottoposto van bene, non sia mai che trovo spunti per migliorare!
insomma una chiaccherata in cui dico tutto quello che ho fatto senza i filtri che normalmente ho nella vita reale...


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> diciamo che i pregiudizi li capisco ho letto storie davvero agghiaccianti, quello che intendo è che spesso si è portati a considerare tutti i soggetti "un pò" narci come patologici, anche se non è così, ma ci può stare...
> 
> gli aspetti principali riguardano la mia condotta negli anni, certi episodi di pura manipolazione (rari) che ho avuto nei confronti di chi mi sta vicino pur di averla vinta. Un pò questa tendenza ad avere un Super-ego, Questo dover alzare sempre l'asticella ogni traguardo raggiunto è solo uno spunto per raggiungerne altri, il mettermi sempre in discussione e mettere sempre in discussione chi mi sta vicino, questo edonismo abbastanza estremo. Ho fatto un test online di non ricordo quale uni americana e avevo totalizzato il doppio delle persone non narci (non so quanto fosse attendibile il test)
> ...


Se ti metti in discussione non sei un vero narcisista.


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se ti metti in discussione non sei un vero narcisista.


Penso che solo gli specialisti possano stabilire in realta un disturbo di personalita.


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti chiedi mai se quelli che ti stanno vicini son felici?Ti fermi ad osservarli,a guardarli e a chiederti cosa gli passa per la mente?


Si, diciamo che non ho molte relazioni sociali profonde, quindi la persona che mi interessa di più è mia moglie e le chiedo, ma soprattutto osservo se è felice in caso contrario cerco di capire se il problema sono io. Se capissi che il problema sono io cercherei di porre rimedio, se non riuscissi la lascerei,anche questo per me è amare una persona, cercare di renderla felice!


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Se ti metti in discussione non sei un vero narcisista.


Infatti... Penso di avere tendenze, quelle fisiologiche, per intenderci che a volte, nei momenti di disequilibrio sfociano nel patologico. Sono anche empatico, oddio non troppo, ma lo sono!


----------



## Ecate (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ciao!
> diciamo che i pregiudizi li capisco ho letto storie davvero agghiaccianti, quello che intendo è che spesso si è portati a considerare tutti i soggetti "un pò" narci come patologici, anche se non è così, ma ci può stare...
> 
> gli aspetti principali riguardano la mia condotta negli anni, certi episodi di pura manipolazione (rari) che ho avuto nei confronti di chi mi sta vicino pur di averla vinta. Un pò questa tendenza ad avere un Super-ego, Questo dover alzare sempre l'asticella ogni traguardo raggiunto è solo uno spunto per raggiungerne altri, il mettermi sempre in discussione e mettere sempre in discussione chi mi sta vicino, questo edonismo abbastanza estremo. Ho fatto un test online di non ricordo quale uni americana e avevo totalizzato il doppio delle persone non narci (non so quanto fosse attendibile il test)
> ...


Sei molto felice e soddisfatto di te  
dicevi che la tua compagna è anche lei narcisista. 
Vi nutrite l'ego a vicenda, immagino.
I problemi sopraggiungono quando non c'è cooperazione o quando l'affermazione personale entra in conflitto con l'affermazione personale di chi è intorno. Se riuscite a gestirvi siete proprio bravi. Avete figli?


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io continuo a dire che è tutto molto bello ma non capisco ogni volta che arriva qualcuno a dare le risposte alle proprie domande. In questi casi mi trovo spiazzata perché non vedo come relazionarmi
> Ti sei definito, sei soddisfatto di come ti sei definito, sei anzi fiero di quello che sei e che hai fatto... Buon per te. Che dovremmo fare quindi oltre felicitarci? Capisci qual'é la stonatura? Se sei davvero tanto soddisfatto come mai cerchi consensi?


Noto, ma magari sbaglio, che non concordi sul mio modo di fare o di essere e se così fosse perchè non parlarne? 
In fondo si tratta di un forum sui tradimenti e quindi sulle relazioni e ognuno ha il suo modo di farle funzionare, perchè non discuterne?

poi magari non ne può fregare di meno... Ci sta...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Il controllo lo posso avere in certe situazioni, ma non su tutto! Perchè se è vero che mi butto, amo anche indossare 2/3/4 paracadute, insomma ho sempre una via principale e tante laterali e anche questo è controllo, a volte 4 paracadute non bastano, ma è raro.
> 
> penso di avere capito cosa intendi per "bisogno di sentirsi migliore":
> penso concerna la professione, quando sei "il capo" per prendere certe decisioni (soprattutto quelle impopolari) devi sentirti superiore agli altri altrimenti non le prenderesti mai... E ci vuole anche una bella dose di arroganza per ammonire gente che ha anche 20 anni più di te.
> è questo il bisogno che intendi?


No. Non è questo che intendo. E non concerne la professione. 

E per ammonire gente con 20 anni più di te, o di me, l'unica cosa che serve è la competenza. E l'autorevolezza del sapere. SE è necessario usare l'arroganza significa semplicemente che non c'è competenza e neanche sicurezza personale. 

Personalmente non la considero neanche l'età, in ambito lavorativo. In ambito lavorativo si ragiona per competenze dimostrabili e misurabili. Nient'altro. 

Il tuo bisogno di sentirti migliore copre altri bisogni più profondi, primo fra tutti il bisogno di approvazione, attraverso la rottura...sei un reattivo, potrei quasi scommettere a riguardo..

Il controllo a cui mi riferisco io, non è quello che riguarda il fare, è quello che riguarda la tua posizione interna rispetto al mondo e prima ancora di fronte a te stesso...
...a riguardo non penso sia casuale tu abbia scelto di identificarti in una organizzazione narcisistica...che secondo me non ti riguarda, al di là dei test online (scusami....:rotfl::rotfl...

se devo essere molto sincera e brutale, mi sembri carico di adrenalina. costantemente alla ricerca di conferme del tuo modo di essere...sei agitato sai...e questo parla di te. Di come stai. Di quello che senti...

Cosa stai cercando?


----------



## Ecate (6 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'ultima caratteristica non ti esclude dal club, la prima che hai elencato si ... I veri narcisisti mancano completamente di empatia. Non fa parte del DNA ... Può essere che sei solo un po' egoista o troppo concentrato su te stesso ?


Sono cose che generalmente richiedono un osservatore esterno. Il punto di vista del soggetto è assai soggettivo.
È un po' come chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono. 
Alcuni ti dicono
"ma che vino e vino
questo è assenzio"
perché credono di avere una clientela particolare
poi magari è Tavernello


----------



## Ecate (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Non è questo che intendo. E non concerne la professione.
> 
> E per ammonire gente con 20 anni più di te, o di me, l'unica cosa che serve è la competenza. E l'autorevolezza del sapere. SE è necessario usare l'arroganza significa semplicemente che non c'è competenza e neanche sicurezza personale.
> 
> ...


hai dato forma al mio pensiero


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono cose che generalmente richiedono un osservatore esterno. Il punto di vista del soggetto è assai soggettivo.
> È un po' come chiedere all'oste se il vino è buono.
> Alcuni ti dicono
> "ma che vino e vino
> ...


buono l'assenzio :up:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> hai dato forma al mio pensiero


ciao cara

:abbraccio:


----------



## free (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Per il discorso "tre" non so se hai letto un paio di post sopra
> 
> ok, non è un elenco, ma per dire che forse avrei dovuto pensare al divorzio credevo avessi un'idea di come dovrebbe essere...



il mio matrimonio è molto semplice: sposo l'uomo che amo
del tuo matrimonio non so nulla e ovviamente a me va bene tutto, non desideravo criticare, semplicemente mi chiedevo che ci stesse a fare un matrimonio così nel turbinio della tua vita che hai descritto e alla tua età, come hai letto molti altri utenti sono rimasti sorpresi quando hanno letto che sei sposato
pensi che possa reggere il trascorrere del tempo?
non ti interessa pensarci, per il momento?


----------



## Ecate (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao cara
> 
> :abbraccio:


Ciao amica  :inlove:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, diciamo che non ho molte relazioni sociali profonde, quindi la persona che mi interessa di più è mia moglie e le chiedo, ma soprattutto osservo se è felice in caso contrario cerco di capire se il problema sono io. Se capissi che il problema sono io cercherei di porre rimedio, se non riuscissi la lascerei,anche questo per me è amare una persona, *cercare di renderla felice*!


non si può rendere nessuno felice, nessuno che non lo sia già di suo...

Credere di poterlo fare risponde ad un'immagine del proprio dover essere ai propri occhi, e anche agli occhi del mondo...condizionamenti...di diversi livelli


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ciao amica  :inlove:


:cincin::inlove::bacissimo:


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sei molto felice e soddisfatto di te
> dicevi che la tua compagna è anche lei narcisista.
> Vi nutrite l'ego a vicenda, immagino.
> I problemi sopraggiungono quando non c'è cooperazione o quando l'affermazione personale entra in conflitto con l'affermazione personale di chi è intorno. Se riuscite a gestirvi siete proprio bravi. Avete figli?



No, non credo che la mia compagna sia narcisista, sicuramente ha un bel ego pure lei e molte delle mie caratteristiche sono comuni a lei, ad esempio il controllo...la narci era l'amante! (Anche se era tutto alla luce del sole, quindi amante pura non è)


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *non si può rendere nessuno felice, nessuno che non lo sia già di suo...*
> 
> Credere di poterlo fare risponde ad un'immagine del proprio dover essere ai propri occhi, e anche agli occhi del mondo...condizionamenti...di diversi livelli


:up:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up:


...


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Non è questo che intendo. E non concerne la professione.
> 
> E per ammonire gente con 20 anni più di te, o di me, l'unica cosa che serve è la competenza. E l'autorevolezza del sapere. SE è necessario usare l'arroganza significa semplicemente che non c'è competenza e neanche sicurezza personale.
> 
> ...



bisogno di approvazione? Può essere... Diciamo che quel bisogno lo sentivo in passato, ora non mi pare di averne più... Mi sembra di stare bene con me stesso da quel punto di vista, non ho status symbol, auto, orologi, elettronica, ecc... Se cercassi approvazione non pensi avrei bisogno di questi oggetti?

per il narcisismo diciamo che non sono entrato nel dettaglio delle situazioni, perchè mi infastidisce parlarne anche se in anonimato. Poi ci può assolutamente stare che io ed il narcisismo non centriamo una fava. 
Che sia carico di adrenalina non vi è dubbio! Agitato pure! Reattivo... Non so cosa intendi.
Cosa sto cercando? 
la lista dei "desideri" te l'ho fatta qualche post fa non so se la ritieni attendibile o semplice proiezione della mia mente, ma quello è quello che faccio per davvero.
lavorativamente sono ancora più adrenalinico, e l'asticella si alza e si alza... 
quindi cosa cerco? Non so... Continuare finchè non fallisco?!


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non si può rendere nessuno felice, nessuno che non lo sia già di suo...
> 
> Credere di poterlo fare risponde ad un'immagine del proprio dover essere ai propri occhi, e anche agli occhi del mondo...condizionamenti...di diversi livelli


Ok, concordo... Diciamo che posso essere uno strumento per raggiungere la felicità... Poi lo strumento se uno non vuole usarlo non ci posso fare nulla, ma mia moglie mi usa!!! Se capisci cosa intendo  ...ammicca.... ammicca...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> bisogno di approvazione? Può essere... Diciamo che quel bisogno lo sentivo in passato, ora non mi pare di averne più... Mi sembra di stare bene con me stesso da quel punto di vista, non ho status symbol, auto, orologi, elettronica, ecc... *Se cercassi approvazione non pensi avrei bisogno di questi oggetti?*
> 
> per il narcisismo diciamo che non sono entrato nel dettaglio delle situazioni, perchè mi infastidisce parlarne anche se in anonimato. Poi ci può assolutamente stare che io ed il narcisismo non centriamo una fava.
> Che sia carico di adrenalina non vi è dubbio! Agitato pure! Reattivo... Non so cosa intendi.
> ...


No, direi proprio di no...fra l'altro hai scelto i contro-condizionamenti per differenziarti..a quanto racconti di te...da bravo reattivo

(compito per casa, cerca cosa significa, e leggiti qualcosa riguardo azione/re-azione e assertività...potresti trovare spunti interessanti...)

....il narcisismo...ti tranquillizza avere un'indicazione per appoggiare la tua definizione di te?...una etichetta per sostenerti ai tuoi occhi...

Io so cosa cerco io. E le etichette non sono state e non sono sufficienti a capirlo e  non perdermi nelle costruzioni...

Non so quello che cerchi tu

Se non lo sai tu...scoprirlo dipende dalle domande che ti poni...non dalle risposte che ti dai, ma mi sembri molto attento alle risposte ancora, più che alle domande


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ok, concordo... Diciamo che posso essere uno strumento per raggiungere la felicità... Poi lo strumento se uno non vuole usarlo non ci posso fare nulla, ma mia moglie mi usa!!! Se capisci cosa intendo  ...ammicca.... ammicca...


mah...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ok, concordo... *Diciamo che posso essere uno strumento per raggiungere la felicità.*.. Poi lo strumento se uno non vuole usarlo non ci posso fare nulla, ma mia moglie mi usa!!! Se capisci cosa intendo  ...ammicca.... ammicca...


Ti dai troppi meriti  d'altronde non potrai mai essere uno strumento che dispensa infelicità. Sono stati dell'essere che (escludendo gli estremi, santi o mostri con cui possiamo venire a contatto) non dipendono mai da un altro essere umano, ma solo da noi stessi.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti dai troppi meriti  d'altronde non potrai mai essere uno strumento che dispensa infelicità. Sono stati dell'essere che (escludendo gli estremi, santi o mostri con cui possiamo venire a contatto) non dipendono mai da un altro essere umano, ma solo da noi stessi.


Eh già :up:..ma i bisogni mettono in silenzio spalle al muro...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già :up:..*ma i bisogni mettono in silenzio spalle al muro.*..


vero


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, direi proprio di no...fra l'altro hai scelto i contro-condizionamenti per differenziarti..a quanto racconti di te...da bravo reattivo
> 
> (compito per casa, cerca cosa significa, e leggiti qualcosa riguardo azione/re-azione e assertività...potresti trovare spunti interessanti...)
> 
> ...


Ok vedrò di fare i compitini...

comunque adesso ho un tarlo di capire se son narcisista o no... Adesso vedo di andare da uno psicologo solo per quello... Miiiii.... C'ho un tarlo addosso...


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti dai troppi meriti  d'altronde non potrai mai essere uno strumento che dispensa infelicità. Sono stati dell'essere che (escludendo gli estremi, santi o mostri con cui possiamo venire a contatto) non dipendono mai da un altro essere umano, ma solo da noi stessi.


Poi quando te ed Ipazia smettete di farvi gli ascoltini tra di voi e rendete partecipi anche la plebe fate un fischio...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Poi quando te ed Ipazia smettete di farvi gli ascoltini tra di voi e rendete partecipi anche la plebe fate un fischio...


:rotfl::rotfl:

essù, che ti si sta coccolando tanto...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Poi quando te ed Ipazia smettete di farvi gli ascoltini tra di voi e rendete partecipi anche la plebe fate un fischio...


fiuuuuuuuuu :singleeye: seriamente, cosa c'è da capire? Quello che ho scritto mi pare sufficientemente chiaro. Se non ti piace, è un altro discorso.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ok vedrò di fare i compitini...
> 
> comunque adesso ho un tarlo di capire se son narcisista o no... Adesso vedo di andare da uno psicologo solo per quello... Miiiii.... *C'ho un tarlo addosso*...



Bella cosa i tarli...si mangiano via le costruzioni se li si ascolta


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero


..è sempre un piacere trovarti


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..è sempre un piacere trovarti


lo sai che amo fare gli ascoltini con te :singleeye:
pure per me ipa


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ok vedrò di fare i compitini...
> 
> comunque adesso ho un tarlo di capire se son narcisista o no... Adesso vedo di andare da uno psicologo solo per quello... Miiiii.... C'ho un tarlo addosso...


Io risparmierei i soldi per altre cose più utili.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*CIao*



Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io risparmierei i soldi per altre cose più utili.


Buona sera sei un utente nuovo?pensa che fino a ieri c'era uno che aveva il tuo stesso nick,e ha scritto davanti a tutti che si sarebbe cancellato.........................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma sei sempre tu?:rotfl::rotfl:quindi non ti sei cancellato?:rotfl:Ci avrei scommesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ci ho scommesso.Io certi tipi li riconosco anche da dietro un pc.


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> fiuuuuuuuuu :singleeye: seriamente, cosa c'è da capire? Quello che ho scritto mi pare sufficientemente chiaro. Se non ti piace, è un altro discorso.


Scherzavo!


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buona sera sei un utente nuovo?pensa che fino a ieri c'era uno che aveva il tuo stesso nick,e ha scritto davanti a tutti che si sarebbe cancellato.........................:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma sei sempre tu?:rotfl::rotfl:quindi non ti sei cancellato?:rotfl:Ci avrei scommesso....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ci ho scommesso.Io certi tipi li riconosco anche da dietro un pc.


A sto punto... Visto che passo dal narcisismo al bipolarismo in un soffio... Ci può stare che una parte recondita di me abbia fatto quel che dici e l'altra mia non se ne sia resa conto...
però le scommesse mi interessano... Quanto scommettiamo?!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo sai che amo fare gli ascoltini con te :singleeye:
> pure per me ipa


:kiss::danza::bacissimo:


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :kiss::danza::bacissimo:



Ecco.... Ci mancava pure che tubaste...

comunque il 3d della cena non l'ho trovato...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> A sto punto... Visto che passo dal narcisismo al bipolarismo in un soffio... Ci può stare che una parte recondita di me abbia fatto quel che dici e l'altra mia non se ne sia resa conto...
> però le scommesse mi interessano... Quanto scommettiamo?!



(shhhht....un segreto...guarda i quote beman....)


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*No*



Beman30 ha detto:


> A sto punto... Visto che passo dal narcisismo al bipolarismo in un soffio... Ci può stare che una parte recondita di me abbia fatto quel che dici e l'altra mia non se ne sia resa conto...
> però le scommesse mi interessano... Quanto scommettiamo?!


Ma no,ieri c'era INGENUO che ha salutato tutti....e oggi sta di nuovo qui....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Io risparmierei i soldi per altre cose più utili.


Tipo? Hai in mente qualcosa di particolare?


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Tipo? Hai in mente qualcosa di particolare?


Portare a cena fuori la moglie


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> (shhhht....un segreto...guarda i quote beman....)


Ah ok... Sta a vedere che so pure ciecato... O mamma... Sto forum mi sta distruggendo!!!

più che cieco rimbambito...


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Scherzavo!


ma infatti ho fischiato!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Beman*



Beman30 ha detto:


> Ah ok... Sta a vedere che so pure ciecato... O mamma... Sto forum mi sta distruggendo!!!


Ma no dai...succede.


----------



## Nobody (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :kiss::danza::bacissimo:


que guapa! landesina::kiss:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ecco.... Ci mancava pure che tubaste...
> 
> comunque il 3d della cena non l'ho trovato...


(...e pensa che è pure in rilievo...in privè..)



...rispetto e stima in libertà...conosci?...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> que guapa! landesina::kiss:


:lipstick:alco::ballo:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ah ok... Sta a vedere che so pure ciecato... O mamma... Sto forum mi sta distruggendo!!!
> 
> più che cieco rimbambito...


e che è...mica si può tenere tutto in controllo, eh...non giudicarti subito così...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Un*

UN CULO GENEROSO E AFFABILE.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> UN CULO GENEROSO E AFFABILE.


...di carattere?


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...di carattere?


Introverso.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Oscuro...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Introverso.


...bellissima:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...bellissima:rotfl::rotfl:


La donna mia deve averlo introverso,la donna di un altro molto spensierato e estroverso,incline a nuove conoscenze,empatico,socievole,generoso,brillante,volitivo,frizzante,carismatico.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ho letto soltanto l'ultimo post, per caso oscuro ha scritto che dall'amore cerca il buco?


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto soltanto l'ultimo post, per caso oscuro ha scritto che dall'amore cerca il buco?


Non esattamente.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non esattamente.


I buchi?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La donna mia deve averlo introverso,la donna di un altro molto spensierato e estroverso,incline a nuove conoscenze,empatico,socievole,generoso,brillante,volitivo,frizzante,carismatico.


...io sto meditando su estroverso vs introverso e anche sull'incline alle nuove conoscenze...mi sto scoprendo....esclusiva...(col mio intendo)

sul resto....bellissima descrizione di un gran culo


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> ...io sto meditando su estroverso vs introverso e anche sull'incline alle nuove conoscenze...mi sto scoprendo....esclusiva...(col mio intendo)
> 
> sul resto....bellissima descrizione di un gran culo


Perfetto.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.:up:


où io a spazia stavolta non la sto leggendo, non ho capito che tipo di culo ha. Ne ha parlato?


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Per la cena devo vedere... Perchè sabato dovrei avere una riunione.

inoltre caso mai dovessi venire, il mio nome è Zigo Zago e verrò con l'auto a noleggio...

Non ho capito l'Oscuro buco che cerca?


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> où io a spazia stavolta non la sto leggendo, non ho capito che tipo di culo ha. Ne ha parlato?


Esclusivo.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Noto, ma magari sbaglio, che non concordi sul mio modo di fare o di essere e se così fosse perchè non parlarne?
> In fondo si tratta di un forum sui tradimenti e quindi sulle relazioni e ognuno ha il suo modo di farle funzionare, perchè non discuterne?
> 
> poi magari non ne può fregare di meno... Ci sta...



No guarda. La mia è solo curiosità perché non comprendo per ora cosa ti ha fatto scattare il desiderio di iscriverti qui. Ma probabilmente capirò più avanti. Intanto leggo e benvenuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> UN CULO GENEROSO E AFFABILE.


Ma chi ? Questo è il 3 D di Beman mi devo cominciare a preoccupare ?


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No guarda. La mia è solo curiosità perché non comprendo per ora cosa ti ha fatto scattare il desiderio di iscriverti qui. Ma probabilmente capirò più avanti. Intanto leggo e benvenuto.


A sto punto non lo so neppure io... Giuro! 
Ho solo scritto un post neanche troppo pensato e da lì si è scatenato il delirio...

se invece intendi chiedermi perchè stavo girovagando su un forum intitolato "tradimento" un pò per curiosità e un pò perchè alla fine ho tradito anche io... Nei miei 10 giorni di delirio non sono stato esattamente fedele... Con il corpo si, ma con la mente assolutamente no! Diciamo che ero talmente partito da aver messo seriamente in discussione (ma va?!) mia moglie e questo, per me, è mooolto peggio che una sc...ta in giro...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto soltanto l'ultimo post, per caso oscuro ha scritto che dall'amore cerca il buco?





oscuro ha detto:


> Non esattamente.





oscuro ha detto:


> La donna mia deve averlo introverso,la donna di un altro molto spensierato e estroverso,incline a nuove conoscenze,empatico,socievole,generoso,brillante,volitivo,frizzante,carismatico.


Ma la tua così non te lo da!!! Ne sei consapevole? Ne deduco che a quello delle altre manca solo la parola


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ? Questo è il 3 D di Beman mi devo cominciare a preoccupare ?



Caso mai quello che si deve preoccupare sono io...

non so perchè ma seguirò il consiglio di Ipazia :" IN SILENZIO CON LE SPALLE AL MURO".... E zitto! Molto zitto!! Sia mai che mi vedano...


----------



## disincantata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Uso questa come spunto per rispiegare la cronostoria con qualche aggiunta in più.
> 
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia, come avrete capito ricerco il piacere, odio la routine e non ho paura di provare cose nuove, sono sempre pronto a buttarmi a volte a farmi male, ma sono sempre stato in grado di rialzarmi soddisfatto anche solo per il fatto di aver vissuto un'esperienza. Mia moglie non è molto differente da me...
> 
> ...




Non e  che anche tu hai scambiato questo forum per un sito  di incontri?????

hai capito male!

"


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> bisogno di approvazione? Può essere... Diciamo che quel bisogno lo sentivo in passato, ora non mi pare di averne più... Mi sembra di stare bene con me stesso da quel punto di vista, non ho status symbol, auto, orologi, elettronica, ecc... Se cercassi approvazione non pensi avrei bisogno di questi oggetti?
> 
> per il narcisismo diciamo che non sono entrato nel dettaglio delle situazioni, perchè mi infastidisce parlarne anche se in anonimato. Poi ci può assolutamente stare che io ed il narcisismo non centriamo una fava.
> Che sia carico di adrenalina non vi è dubbio! Agitato pure! Reattivo... Non so cosa intendi.
> ...


.... O finché non scoppi!!!  praticare un po' di sano ozio potrebbe farti bene


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ah ok... Sta a vedere che so pure ciecato.*.. O mamma... Sto forum mi sta distruggendo!!*!
> 
> più che cieco rimbambito...


Di già ?! Sei precoce  Di solito ci vuole più tempo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Per la cena devo vedere... Perchè sabato dovrei avere una riunione.
> 
> inoltre caso mai dovessi venire, il mio nome è Zigo Zago e verrò con l'auto a noleggio...
> 
> Non ho capito l'Oscuro buco che cerca?


Tendenzialmente predilige i culi ... Ha sta fissa


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> .... O finché non scoppi!!!  praticare un po' di sano ozio potrebbe farti bene


Tu ridi... E per carità rido anche io! Ma l'ozio non so più cosa sia... In vacanza quando riesco ad andarci non è che mi sollazzi al sole senza pensare a niente, i primi tempi ero preoccupato parlo ormai di una decina d'anni fa, ora mi sono abituato e non ci penso più di tanto...
All'inizio del 3d qualcuno mi ha detto che farò la fine del lemming, speriamo si sbagli!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> où io a spazia stavolta non la sto leggendo, non ho capito che tipo di culo ha. Ne ha parlato?





oscuro ha detto:


> Esclusivo.:up:


...non me ne capacito, giuro che non me ne capacito...funzionerà l'acqua santa???


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> où io *a spazia stavolta non la sto leggendo*, non ho capito che tipo di culo ha. Ne ha parlato?



..guarda che stò giro sono sinteticissima!!!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non me ne capacito, giuro che non me ne capacito...funzionerà l'acqua santa???





ipazia ha detto:


> ..guarda che stò giro sono sinteticissima!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Perdonemua! tutta colpa di oscuro, io mai mi sarei permesso, mai! Mi trascina, mi travia ed io ci casco sempre. 

Prometto che non mi farò più traviare, fino alla prossima volta.


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> No, non credo che la mia compagna sia narcisista, sicuramente ha un bel ego pure lei e molte delle mie caratteristiche sono comuni a lei, ad esempio il controllo...la *narci* era l'amante! (Anche se era tutto alla luce del sole, quindi amante pura non è)


ma perché narci? :unhappy:
è la neolingua orwelliana applicata ai disturbi di personalità?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Perdonemua! tutta colpa di oscuro, io mai mi sarei permesso, mai! Mi trascina, mi travia ed io ci casco sempre.
> 
> *Prometto che non mi farò più traviare*, fino alla prossima volta.



:carneval:


seee....


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma perché narci? :unhappy:
> è la neolingua orwelliana applicata ai disturbi di personalità?


:rotfl::rotfl:

fa più...intimità così :carneval:


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> fa più...intimità così :carneval:


pensavo volesse mostrare una familiarità, in effetti. e dire che in ambito clinico nessuno usa queste abbreviazioni. :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma perché narci? :unhappy:
> è la neolingua orwelliana applicata ai disturbi di personalità?



Poi ci sono bippy anty e sturby. Cerca di stare al passo con i tempi.


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> pensavo volesse mostrare una familiarità, in effetti. e dire che in ambito clinico nessuno usa queste abbreviazioni. :singleeye:


Nessuna familiarità, è che in 2 giorni penso di aver scritto narcisista almeno 200 volte e non ti sembrerà un gran recupero di tempo, ma narci è più breve da scrivere...
poi io con la clinica psichiatrica o psicologica che sia non ho nulla da spartire... 
Con altre branche mediche magari si...


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Considera che sono così avvezzo ai forum (era anni che non scrivevo qualcosa) che quando mi han detto di guardare il "quote" sono andato in panico...


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi ci sono bippy anty e sturby. Cerca di stare al passo con i tempi.



cos'è sturby?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> pensavo volesse mostrare una familiarità, in effetti. e dire che in ambito clinico nessuno usa queste abbreviazioni. :singleeye:



in fondo, seppur disturbata, sempre propria personalità è...vicinanza e affetto ci vuole...e qual miglior modo se non con un nomignolo affettuoso? 

...io aggiungerei anche scissi e dissi...giusto per volersi un po' bene...

che saranno mai le parole?...:singleeye:


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Nessuna familiarità, è che in 2 giorni penso di aver scritto narcisista almeno 200 volte e non ti sembrerà un gran recupero di tempo, ma narci è più breve da scrivere...
> poi io con la clinica psichiatrica o psicologica che sia non ho nulla da spartire...
> Con altre branche mediche magari si...


trovo sciocche le abbreviazioni.
comunque il disturbo narcisistico della personalità è una cosa piuttosto seria, anche se ovviamente dipende dal grado.
autodiagnosticarselo non credo vada bene.
a volte si medicalizzano semplici difetti, anzi direi tratti, caratteriali.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Poi ci sono bippy anty e sturby. Cerca di stare al passo con i tempi.


:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Nessuna familiarità, è che in 2 giorni penso di aver scritto narcisista almeno 200 volte e non ti sembrerà un gran recupero di tempo, ma narci è più breve da scrivere...
> poi io con la clinica psichiatrica o psicologica che sia non ho nulla da spartire...
> Con altre branche mediche magari si...


guarda che è importante decidere di perdere tempo e perderlo senza ritegno...ed è anche molto, molto piacevole...


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> in fondo, seppur disturbata, sempre propria personalità è...vicinanza e affetto ci vuole...e qual miglior modo se non con un nomignolo affettuoso?
> 
> ...io aggiungerei anche scissi e dissi...giusto per volersi un po' bene...
> 
> che saranno mai le parole?...:singleeye:


son genericamente contraria a queste auto diagnosi fai da te, soprattutto quando si tratta di esprimere solo un po' di egocentrismo.
dargli pure il nomignolo proprio no.:unhappy:


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> trovo sciocche le abbreviazioni.
> comunque il disturbo narcisistico della personalità è una cosa piuttosto seria, anche se ovviamente dipende dal grado.
> autodiagnosticarselo non credo vada bene.
> a volte si medicalizzano semplici difetti, anzi direi tratti, caratteriali.


Concordo con te... l'autodiagnosi non è strumento adatto.
Ma fino a ieri non è che avessi dato tutto sto gran peso alla cosa, poi mi son detto: "ma si va... Apriamolo sto 3d, tanto che vuoi che succeda" 
comunque si, considero di avere dei tratti caratteriali anche piuttosto marcati, ma che generalmente circoscrivo all'ambiente lavorativo.
A parte tutto non è così impossibile che faccia un salto da un professionista per approfondire la cosa...


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Concordo con te... l'autodiagnosi non è strumento adatto.
> Ma fino a ieri non è che avessi dato tutto sto gran peso alla cosa, poi mi son detto: "ma si va... Apriamolo sto 3d, tanto che vuoi che succeda"
> *comunque si, considero di avere dei tratti caratteriali anche piuttosto marcati*, ma che generalmente circoscrivo all'ambiente lavorativo.
> A parte tutto non è così impossibile che faccia un salto da un professionista per approfondire la cosa...


tutti hanno i tratti caratteriali marcati, cioè tutti hanno il proprio carattere.
tu hai il tuo, se non hai alcun sintomo che ti crei dei problemi relazionali e sociali non hai bisogno di nessun professionista.
chi ha questo genere di disturbi ne è schiavo.


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che è importante decidere di perdere tempo e perderlo senza ritegno...ed è anche molto, molto piacevole...


Un tempo ero il Re dell'ozio... E lo facevo moootlo volentieri, anche stando semplicemente su una panchina al parco, adesso se ci vado devo estirpare le erbacce, tagliare il prato, dar da mangiare ai piccioni...


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tutti hanno i tratti caratteriali marcati, cioè tutti hanno il proprio carattere.
> tu hai il tuo, se non hai alcun sintomo che ti crei dei problemi relazionali e sociali non hai bisogno di nessun professionista.
> chi ha questo genere di disturbi ne è schiavo.


No, nessun problema relazionale... 
Ma c'ho il tarlo... Sarebbe così sbagliato approfondire? Anche solo per curiosità!, mi infastidisce lasciare le cose così...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> son genericamente contraria a queste auto diagnosi fai da te, soprattutto quando si tratta di esprimere solo un po' di egocentrismo.
> dargli pure il nomignolo proprio no.:unhappy:


ma il nomignolo dice proprio dell'autoanalisi...

della percezione profonda del riconoscimento del disturbo...e della funzione che l'autoanalisi ha...

lo trovo molto indicativo, a dire il vero...

beman mi fa ridacchiare....è qui tutto saltellante e non sta fermo un attimo, mi fa venire in mente davvero un lemming...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Un tempo ero il Re dell'ozio... E lo facevo moootlo volentieri, anche stando semplicemente su una panchina al parco, adesso se ci vado devo estirpare le erbacce, tagliare il prato, dar da mangiare ai piccioni...


e hai lasciato la corona....


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> No, nessun problema relazionale...
> Ma c'ho il tarlo... Sarebbe così sbagliato approfondire? Anche solo per curiosità!, mi infastidisce lasciare le cose così...


se senti il bisogno di una terapia ovviamente falla.
non c'è però alcun test che ti dica se hai un disordine di questo tipo, la terapia dura parecchio e raramente prende la direzione che ci aspettavamo all'inizio.


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma il nomignolo dice proprio dell'autoanalisi...
> 
> della percezione profonda del riconoscimento del disturbo...e della funzione che l'autoanalisi ha...
> 
> ...


l'autoanalisi è diversa dall'autodiagnosi. 
e comunque, anche per condurre autoanalisi, qualche strumento ci vuole.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'autoanalisi è diversa dall'autodiagnosi.
> e comunque, anche per condurre autoanalisi, qualche strumento ci vuole.


lui ha fatto tutto in un colpo solo......diagnosi, prognosi, cura e terapia...bam!

situazione chiara e definita...etichettata direi. 

..dì la verità, rappresenti la lobby psichiatrica, e remi contro la libertà di autodiagnosticarsi, autoanalizzarsi, autocurarsi il disturbo... :diavoletto:


----------



## Dalida (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> lui ha fatto tutto in un colpo solo......diagnosi, prognosi, cura e terapia...bam!
> 
> situazione chiara e definita...etichettata direi.
> 
> ..dì la verità, rappresenti la lobby psichiatrica, e remi contro la libertà di autodiagnosticarsi, autoanalizzarsi, autocurarsi il disturbo... :diavoletto:


mi hai scoperta!


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'autoanalisi è diversa dall'autodiagnosi.
> e comunque, anche per condurre autoanalisi, qualche strumento ci vuole.


Ti quoto. Anche perche chi ha cercato di far un autodiagnosi sempre dal medico è finito...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi hai scoperta!


Aaaahhh!!:foto::mrgreen:


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> lui ha fatto tutto in un colpo solo......diagnosi, prognosi, cura e terapia...bam!
> 
> situazione chiara e definita...etichettata direi.
> 
> ..dì la verità, rappresenti la lobby psichiatrica, e remi contro la libertà di autodiagnosticarsi, autoanalizzarsi, autocurarsi il disturbo... :diavoletto:


Tutta invidia la tua, vedrai quando avró trovato l'elisir! Ah! La fila faranno!!

Comunque del lemming non me l'ha mai dato nessuno, in genere utilizzano altri epiteti meno carini...sto migliorando!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Tutta invidia la tua, vedrai quando avró trovato l'elisir! Ah! La fila faranno!!
> 
> Comunque del lemming non me l'ha mai dato nessuno, in genere utilizzano altri epiteti meno carini...*sto migliorando*!


che noia le file...

vedi...è che ti massacri già da solo...bellino, no, il lemming? 

di mio preferisco altre bestie...


----------



## Ecate (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Considera che sono così avvezzo ai forum (era anni che non scrivevo qualcosa) che quando mi han detto di guardare il "quote" sono andato in panico...


Però scommetto che qualche comunità virtuale che ha come tematica il narcisismo l'hai frequentata

a parte le mie velleità di veggente...
mi sembra di avere capito che con la tua compagna c'è un certo equilibrio e che del tuo edonismo tu non abbia bisogno di fartene una ragione. Mi sembra che tu stia ripensando a te stesso e che tu stia ripassando i tuoi meccanismi per esplorarli. Come ti sentiresti di fronte ad una vera e propria diagnosi di disturbo narcisistico della personalità?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Un tempo ero il Re dell'ozio... E lo facevo moootlo volentieri, anche stando semplicemente su una panchina al parco, adesso se ci vado devo estirpare le erbacce, tagliare il prato, dar da mangiare ai piccioni...



Hai provato a cambiare dieta? Anche cambiare pusher a volte aiuta  a parte gli scherzi a me pare che tu stia sbandierando qualcosa di molto piccolo per tentare di nascondere qualcosa di più grosso dietro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> cos'è sturby?



Una personalità da paura.


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ma poi il titolo del 3d che c'entra con 'sta storia?


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma poi il titolo del 3d che c'entra con 'sta storia?


è che l'amore sta bene su tutto:carneval:...


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> ... Nei miei 10 giorni di delirio non sono stato esattamente fedele... Con il corpo si, ma con la mente assolutamente no! .


Se sei stato fedele con il corpo direi che puoi stare tranquillo 
Ego te absolvo, dieci avemmarie e scompariranno le borse sotto gli occhi :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che l'amore sta bene su tutto:carneval:...


Ahhh... come le patate... adesso ho capito


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ahhh... come le patate... adesso ho capito


proprio come le patate sì...:rotfl:


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

Le patate con l'amore vanno benissimo :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Le patate con l'amore vanno benissimo :carneval:




...mi trovo parzialmente d'accordo con te...da sole lasciano un senso di...incompletezza...:carneval:...sotto diversi punti di vista..


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> proprio come le patate sì...:rotfl:


Noi partiamo dalle patate e poi vediamo come si evolve.... Aggiungiamo pure i piselli ogni tanto però senno diventa monotono... Tutte le verdure allegramente!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Noi partiamo dalle patate e poi vediamo come si evolve.... Aggiungiamo pure i piselli ogni tanto però senno diventa monotono... Tutte le verdure allegramente!


eh...lo stavo facendo notare appunto a ingenuo...e quell'allegramente..lo quoto con inchino:up:


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...lo stavo facendo notare appunto a ingenuo...e quell'allegramente..lo quoto con inchino:up:


Mi appoggio al tuo inchino, mia Concordia


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Mi appoggio al tuo inchino, mia *Concordia*


...'tento ad appoggiarti..che è quasi ultimata la fase di smantellamento...


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...lo stavo facendo notare appunto a ingenuo...e quell'allegramente..lo quoto con inchino:up:


Grazie caraNon t'inchinare troppo che Ingenuo è gia pronto mi sa.... :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Grazie caraNon t'inchinare troppo che Ingenuo è gia pronto mi sa.... :rotfl:


Ingenuo è...Ingenuo..:rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (6 Ottobre 2015)

Non ho ancora letto tutto il 3D, solo il primo messaggio e sei la copia sputata del mio ex
Quindi intanto grazie per la tua testimonianza, poi leggo i commenti.


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...'tento ad appoggiarti..che è quasi ultimata la fase di smantellamento...


Ti riporto in mare aperto :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Ti riporto in mare aperto :carneval:


Preferisco finis terrae...:carneval:


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Però scommetto che qualche comunità virtuale che ha come tematica il narcisismo l'hai frequentata
> 
> a parte le mie velleità di veggente...
> mi sembra di avere capito che con la tua compagna c'è un certo equilibrio e che del tuo edonismo tu non abbia bisogno di fartene una ragione. Mi sembra che tu stia ripensando a te stesso e che tu stia ripassando i tuoi meccanismi per esplorarli. Come ti sentiresti di fronte ad una vera e propria diagnosi di disturbo narcisistico della personalità?



Si, frequentata nel senso di letta, ma non ho mai scritto...

Assolutamente siamo ben equilibrati e ben piantati

vero anche i ripensamenti, direi che ci sono stati 3 eventi molto importanti tutti in contempoaranea.

1) ho ricominciato a vivere con mia moglie(si è trasferita con me), ho lavorato per quasi un anno in un'altra città e tornavo solo il venerdì sera

2) è arrivata l'amante

3) ho avuto una proposta societaria molto allettante, ma anche parecchio impegnativa economicamente e di tempo, di media sono 12 ore (e circa 1 di viaggio) più alcuni sabati alcune domeniche e alcune sere dove si torna davvero tardi. Insomma il tempo a casa è davvero ridotto all'osso

riguardo ad un mio possibile disturbo narcisistico blando (nn mi stupirei) o patologico (ne sarei molto sorpreso) che sia, non ne verrei particolarmente turbato non esiste nulla che io non possa fare, non c'è obiettivo che non possa raggiungere se mi impegno, anche se qui sul forum posso sembrare un bambinone un pò sciocco nella realtà quando mi ci metto sono un caterpillar. 
Le persone che mi stanno intorno alle quali ho promesso di stare vicino sanno che in me trovano una roccia che li aiuterà davvero per sempre perchè le difficoltà di qualsiasi natura le affronto con una determinazione tale da scalfirmi, ma non uccidermi.
generalmente chi mi sta vicino per un pò (narcisa inclusa) definisce lo stare con me come "vivere in un film" 
Per esempio quando ho perso la brocca per quei 10 giorni non ho praticamente dormito per documentarmi e guardarmi dentro, ma alla fine sono riuscito a distaccarmi dalla narcisa, che lavora con me e quotidianamente ci prova e ti assicuro sa essere davvero subdola! Ho paura possa sputtanarmi quindi continuo a fingere di provare un pò di interesse per lei senza mai cadere nei suoi tranelli, ho recuperato il rapporto con mia moglie e ho stipulato accordi importanti lavorativi... Un mio conoscente psicologo a cui ho raccontato un pò la storia e i meccanismi mentali che si sono susseguiti è rimasto a dir poco sorpreso, direi abbastanza allibito...
a 25 anni penso a causa della concomitanza di un mio cambiamento "interno" la laurea e i miei studi extrascolastici ho sofferto di attacchi di panico, al terzo episodio mi son messo a testa bassa per capire il cosa come e quando, tempo 6 mesi e gli attacchi erano dominati...
ti posso assicurare che in parte il discorso del narcisismo l'ho già fatto mio, e l'ho già sviscertao con mia moglie , la quale è comunque disposta ad appoggiarmi se non supero determinati limiti e di sicuro non li supererò...
direi che queste tre esperienze concomitanti hanno fatto da spartiacque tra il mio prima ed il mio dopo, ancora non ho capito perfettamente cosa sia il mio dopo, ma non sono in ansia... Una cosa alla volta e tempo al tempo...


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, frequentata nel senso di letta, ma non ho mai scritto...
> 
> Assolutamente siamo ben equilibrati e ben piantati
> 
> ...


Hai mai attraversato fasi di depressione?


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Non ho ancora letto tutto il 3D, solo il primo messaggio e sei la copia sputata del mio ex
> Quindi intanto grazie per la tua testimonianza, poi leggo i commenti.



Oddio non so se stia stato un bene o un male... In tutti i modi essendo un ex spero tu ne sia uscita!


----------



## Beman30 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai mai attraversato fasi di depressione?


No, direi di no...


----------



## passante (6 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Rispondo all'invito che mi è stato fatto di aprire un 3d tutto mio e che il mio ENORME Ego non ha potuto che raccogliere...
> 
> Purtroppo non ho tantissimo tempo da dedicare quindi cercherò di essere il più conciso possibile, comincio con l'incollare il discorso da cui son partito..
> Inoltre non ho esattamente il dono della scrittura, quindi partendo da uno spunto magari trovo ispirazione per scrivere altro.
> ...


disturbo maniaco-depressivo, direi, più che narcisista. mi sfugge il punto, comunque.


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma poi il titolo del 3d che c'entra con 'sta storia?



Il titolo del 3 d per ora non è particolarmente sensato, me ne rendo conto, ma sta cominciando a prendere forma, considerando che avevo cominciato senza alcuna finalità ora mi si stanno schiarendo le idee, direi che ci sono 2 punti chiave, il primo è quello di conoscerci io mi prostro completamente nudo e ognuno prende e dà quello che gli pare (se come dice Fromm la conoscenza è penetrazione, questa è una gangbang semza precedenti) Il secondo che ancora non abbiamo esplorato riguarda le relazioni amorose, ovvero il titolo del 3d, cercherò di essere un pò più chiaro nei prossimi post...

Intanto ho un'imbeccata per Ipazia: 
Pensando ai bisogni, pensi che questa volontà di aprirmi al 100% possa essere considerato un bisogno? Anche se temporaneo...
Ora che ci penso è da anni che non sono più completamente sincero con chi mi sta intorno (esclusa la moglie). D'altronde ho provato diverse volte ad aprirmi, ma non è facile, primo è necessario avere a che fare con persone che possano comprendere la situazione, già questo è uno scoglio, gli uomini sono tendenzialmente poco inclini, le donne le sono molto di più, ma essendo impegnato si presentano le difficoltà dei tradimenti, ammesso e concesso che trovi persone in grado di capire non mi sarebbe possibile parlare apertamente della situazione sentimentale (non mi sembra il caso di parlare di menage con persone a noi vicine...) ma anche il discutere della situazione lavorativa non è semplice! In questo caso gli interlocutori sono più facilmente maschi, ma sono più inclini a fare paragoni con la loro situazione e allora partono invidie/gelosie, oppure "demoralizzazioni" perchè non sono riusciti ad arriavre dove volevano e si sentono "incastrati" e non è certamente il mio obiettivo. Conosco persone che hanno fatto successo anche molto più di me, ma non sarebbero interlocutori adatti...
Insomma mi rendo conto che per almeno 6-7 anni ho sempre indossato una maschera che non posso togliere se non a tratti. 
Quello che era partito come un gioco (l'apertura di questo 3d) si sta rilevando molto più utile di quel che immaginavo... Ovviamente tutto questo grazie a voi!!!!


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao e benvenuto  ho letto i tuoi post e mi sembri molto netto e deciso sia nella descrizione di te stesso, sia nelle risposte che dai.
Mi sembri anche molto avvezzo a questo tipo di comunicazione..
Siamo un esperimento sociologico? O stai scrivendo un libro? 
Scherzo, ben arrivato


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto  ho letto i tuoi post e mi sembri molto netto e deciso sia nella descrizione di te stesso, sia nelle risposte che dai.
> Mi sembri anche molto avvezzo a questo tipo di comunicazione..
> Siamo un esperimento sociologico? O stai scrivendo un libro?
> Scherzo, ben arrivato


Diciamo che l'esperimento mi sembra reciproco!!!

avvezzo a questo tipo di comunicazione? No... Non direi!

netto e deciso... Si, credo che sia  perchè cerco di essere il più onesto possibile con me stesso!!

grazie per il benvenuto!


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3 d per ora non è particolarmente sensato, me ne rendo conto, ma sta cominciando a prendere forma, considerando che avevo cominciato senza alcuna finalità ora mi si stanno schiarendo le idee, direi che ci sono 2 punti chiave, il primo è quello di conoscerci io mi prostro completamente nudo e ognuno prende e dà quello che gli pare (se come dice Fromm la conoscenza è penetrazione, questa è una gangbang semza precedenti) Il secondo che ancora non abbiamo esplorato riguarda le relazioni amorose, ovvero il titolo del 3d, cercherò di essere un pò più chiaro nei prossimi post...
> 
> Intanto ho un'imbeccata per Ipazia:
> Pensando ai bisogni, pensi che questa volontà di aprirmi al 100% possa essere considerato un bisogno? Anche se temporaneo...
> ...


Potevi anche intitolarlo "Parliamo del magnifico Me..."... E poi si finiva a parlar d'amore.


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Potevi anche intitolarlo "Parliamo del magnifico Me..."... E poi si finiva a parlar d'amore.


Dici che ho un ego così grande?! Naaaaaaaaa.... Mi sembra di essere così modesto...

intanto ieri avete rotto il ghiaccio introducendo patate e piselli, direi che le premesse ci sono!


----------



## Eratò (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Dici che ho un ego così grande?! Naaaaaaaaa.... Mi sembra di essere così modesto...
> 
> intanto ieri avete rotto il ghiaccio introducendo patate e piselli, direi che le premesse ci sono!


Tuuutto merito mioSto scherzando dai... Vediamo dove porta la discussione.


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Dici che ho un ego così grande?! Naaaaaaaaa.... Mi sembra di essere così modesto...
> 
> intanto ieri avete rotto il ghiaccio introducendo patate e piselli, direi che le premesse ci sono!


Esatto.
Io da bravo ortolano non pianto mai le patate vicino ai piselli, altrimenti questi ultimi diventano duri :mexican:


----------



## oceansize (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Oddio non so se stia stato un bene o un male... In tutti i modi essendo un ex spero tu ne sia uscita!


Grazie al cielo sì!


----------



## banshee (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Diciamo che l'esperimento mi sembra reciproco!!!
> 
> avvezzo a questo tipo di comunicazione? No... Non direi!
> 
> ...



io ti vedo molto a tuo agio  mi ha colpita questa particolarità, perchè solitamente i primi post si è sempre un po' restii, un po' "timidi".. 

vedersi è sempre un buon punto di partenza.. è quando non ci si vede che iniziano i problemi!


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Il titolo del 3d sotto intendeva questo:
È possibile secondo voi (secondo il vostro carattere, la vostra personale ricerca dell'amore, ecc...) riuscire ad avere una relazione stabile con un soggetto come me? (Non rispondete ora, ci sarà tempo...)
E di conseguenza "cosa cercate dall'amore?"
]Prima di rispondere apro una parentesi:
Con soggetto come me non intendo un narciso, ma una persona parecchio sicura di se, che si pone obbiettivi difficili, ma stimolanti, che in qualche modo mette sotto pressione anche il partner, (non credo possa esistere qualcuno che nella vita è un fuoco e a casa è pantofolaio) ma che è anche disposto a dare tanto?
Intanto parto dalla mia esperienza per descrivere quando una relazione è sana, penso sia molto utile soprattutto quando ci si trova ad avere relazioni con narcisi (ma magari non lo si sa ancora).
È vero chiedo tanto, sono un "adrenalinico" e per stare con me non proponetemi per più di tre volte la stessa cosa perchè mi sono già annoiato, ma di rimando anche io prendo l'iniziativa e propongo cose nuove, anzi in genere proprio per il fatto che il Lemming  sono io, le iniziative partono principalmente da me (ormai chi mi sta vicino non mi chiede neanche più dove andiamo, si fida e basta!) in questo modo si evita di dare tutta la responsabilità all'altro, se il vostro Lemming dà tutta la responsabilità a voi... Non ci siamo!!
Quando la routine mi annoia (non sempre si riesce a fare il giro del mondo in un weekend) tendo ad avere bisogno di spazio per me, ecco che in maniera pacata si DISCUTE del fatto che magari me ne vado 2 giorni per i fatti miei, non so la meta (te la dirò quando sarò arrivato) e per favore cerca di non chiamarmi, ho davvero bisogno di staccare... Se però mi chiami... Io rispondo!!! Se mi mandi un mess ti rispondo!!! Magari non subito, ma lo faccio. Se qualcuno senza dire ne chiedere nulla scompare e 1 settimana dopo torna come se nulla fosse successo, anzi magari da pure la colpa a te! Orecchie tese!!!
]Quando in coppia ci sono delle problematiche le rsponsabilità sono SEMPRE di entrambi, magari solo il 10% uno e il 90% l'altro ma una percentuale c'è sempre...
Se sei in un periodo no e mi chiedi conforto io ci SONO, esattamente come tu avrai certamente fatto altre volte con me. Dietro ogni grande uomo c'è una grande donna (e viceversa) e non smetterò mai di dirlo, non solo a me stesso, ma anche ad altri, è giusto che si sappia che chi mi accompagna è speciale... Il mio successo è dovuto anche a mia moglie perchè mi permette di potermi concentrare sul lavoro, prendere i miei spazi, gestire casa, bollette, ecc... Se chi vi accompagna non solo non vi gratifica, ma vi denigra in modo da apparire migliore di voi... OCCHIO!! 
Esiste una progettualità futura, anche se per me non è onesto dire "ti amerò per sempre" perchè non posso prometterlo intelletualmente, posso però promettere di esserci sempre, di aiutare nei momenti difficili, ma anche di utilizzare le mie conoscenze imprenditoriali  e le mie energie economiche e non, per aiutarti in un progetto, magari si parte da una passione non particolarmente remunerativa e la si sviluppa per farla diventare un lavoro a tutti gli effetti (se questo è ciò che vuoi).[/COLOR]
Io mi fiderei più di chi parla così che non di chi ti promette il mondo...
 fin qui siamo ai lati positivi... Poi parliamo di quelli negativi... Dopo...

P.S. È vero, sono banalità, ma a quanto pare siamo (mi ci metto anche io) in tanti che in certe situazioni cadiamo come pollastri nelle trappole tese da soggetti poco raccomandabili. In genere i segnali ci sono da subito, ma tendiamo a non dargli importanza. Quindi occhio...


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d sotto intendeva questo:
> È possibile secondo voi (secondo il vostro carattere, la vostra personale ricerca dell'amore, ecc...) riuscire ad avere una relazione stabile con un soggetto come me? (Non rispondete ora, ci sarà tempo...)
> E di conseguenza "cosa cercate dall'amore?"
> Prima di rispondere apro una parentesi:
> ...




(Cerca di scrivere col carattere di default)

Mi ritrovo in quello che dici, nel senso che mi ci riconosco. Però non sarei così certa di "dare tanto", per cominciare. In seconda battuta, trovo preoccupante che ci si annoi alla terza ripetizione. In questo non mi riconosco per niente.
Domanda 1: Come fai a sostenere di "dare tanto"? Cosa te lo conferma? 
Domanda 2: cosa intendi per "la stessa cosa"? Questo lo trovo piuttosto inquietante, è un tratto di anaffettività, perché si lega all'incapacità non di empatia, come è stato scritto, ma di *intimità*, che è nel quadro dell'incapacità di lasciarsi andare, abbandonarsi...
Ma prova a rispondere, se ti va.


----------



## Tessa (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Il titolo del 3d sotto intendeva questo:
> È possibile secondo voi (secondo il vostro carattere, la vostra personale ricerca dell'amore, ecc...) riuscire ad avere una relazione stabile con un *soggetto come me*? (Non rispondete ora, ci sarà tempo...)
> E di conseguenza "cosa cercate dall'amore?"
> ]Prima di rispondere apro una parentesi:
> ...


Rileggi i grassetti.
Se hai questo ego smisurato perché hai bisogno di cercar conferme qui?


----------



## oceansize (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [/SIZE](Cerca di scrivere col carattere di default)
> 
> Mi ritrovo in quello che dici, nel senso che mi ci riconosco. Però non sarei così certa di "dare tanto", per cominciare. In seconda battuta, trovo preoccupante che ci si annoi alla terza ripetizione. In questo non mi riconosco per niente.
> Domanda 1: Come fai a sostenere di "dare tanto"? Cosa te lo conferma?
> ...


il dare tanto...
lo di fa davvero per l'altro o per alimentare ancora più il proprio ego?
magari l'altro di questo "tanto" non sa che farsene, chissà, basterebbe anche solo quel poco ma dato per davvero per l'altro.
però chi è così preso da sé forse non è in grado di ascoltare altro da sé


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [/SIZE](Cerca di scrivere col carattere di default)
> 
> Mi ritrovo in quello che dici, nel senso che mi ci riconosco. Però non sarei così certa di "dare tanto", per cominciare. In seconda battuta, trovo preoccupante che ci si annoi alla terza ripetizione. In questo non mi riconosco per niente.
> Domanda 1: Come fai a sostenere di "dare tanto"? Cosa te lo conferma?
> ...


cerrrrto che mi va! Son qui apposta!!:mexican:

Dare tanto: diciamo che il tanto è soggettivo, quindi la conferma me la do da solo, Il che mi porta ovviamente a rifletterci su... Il mio "tanto" è collegato al fatto che magari non ci sono sempre, ma quando sono presente ci sono per davvero, non sei scontata, c'è passione, c'è voglia di stare insieme, c'è voglia di unione di essere una cosa sola, non so bene come spiegarla direi che c'è una "completezza"... Insomma è un pò come dire "ti scelgo", non per abitudine, non per paura di stare solo, ti scelgo perchè TI VOGLIO! Non so se ho chiarito...

il punto2, non essere così letterale , con le tre volte intendo, che non voglio arrivare alla domenica mattina magari piove, annoiatissimi:"che facciamo?, bo?!, ikea, centro commerciale, pomeriggio cinque?!" Che una volta può anche andare, ma poi....mAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!)
poi non si deve per forza uscire, magari si sta semplicemente a letto a parlare con la musica di sottofondo, è legato al punto 1, non darsi per scontati, quando si fanno sempre le stesse cose solo perchè non c'è altro da fare, mi da i nervi, in quel caso però devo ammettere che i soldi possono essere un valido aiuto, aver la possibilità di prendere ed andare purtroppo è legata anche a quello... 
 Ho capito cosa intendi con routine/intimità, l'intimità se si vuole la si ritrova dappertutto anche senza i soldi anzi...
Però è diverso... Se il giovedì ho organizzato qualcosa per noi da fare la domenica significa che ho fatto qualcosa di più che arrivare alla domenica stessa e scegliere tra le opzioni che ho...(difficile da spiegare), poi magari si va a 300Km e si resta a letto a parlare (o altro:singleeye ugualmente, ma allo stesso tempo è diverso...


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> il dare tanto...
> lo di fa davvero per l'altro o per alimentare ancora più il proprio ego?


Bella domanda... Non so risponderti...


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rileggi i grassetti.
> Se hai questo ego smisurato perché hai bisogno di cercar conferme qui?


Mah... Io non me la sento sta cosa di cercar conferme... Poi magari hai ragione... 
Ma espongo realmente quello che normalmente cfaccio (o cerco di fare) nella mia vita

scusami ho riletto i grassetti, ma non ti sembra di aver voluto sottolineare solo le parti in cui mi metto in mostra e non hai voluto sottolineare quelle in cui "dono"?


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

A chi va...
mi esponete il vostro ideale di "domenica piovosa" con la vostra compagna/o?!
magari mettetene 3-4 di fila

con domenica piovosa intendo tutte le situazioni routinarie...


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> A chi va...
> mi esponete il vostro ideale di "domenica piovosa" con la vostra compagna/o?!
> magari mettetene 3-4 di fila
> 
> con domenica piovosa intendo tutte le situazioni routinarie...


Uhm...
una buona routine quindi...

Che per forza si innesta sulla mia routine familiare.
vediamo... 
Le buone domeniche piovose e routinarie per me sono così:
colazione con brioches con i bimbi, che non fanno capricci
passeggiata al parco con i bambini che addirittura ci permettono di parlare tra noi
pranzo allegro
no pippe no musi no frecciate
giochi con bambini
marito che aiuta a far qualcosa in casa o io che aiuto a fare qualcosa in giardino e intanto si chiacchiera
uscita pomeridiana con ombrelli in campagna se è autunno
cena fuori
bimbi lavati impigiamati e coccolati...e poi a letto 
Film 
a nanna con musica


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm...
> una buona routine quindi...
> 
> Che per forza si innesta sulla mia routine familiare.
> ...


Io non lo so se sto diventando precocemente vecchio, ma all'incirca rappresenta quasi tutto quello che vorrei io...e non solo la domenica.


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm...
> una buona routine quindi...
> 
> Che per forza si innesta sulla mia routine familiare.
> ...


mmmh, molto bello, ma i bambini la fanno da padrone, sono loro a riempire le giornate o sbaglio?

poi i bambini che presenti sono bravissimi! Mai musi, mai frecciate, magari dormono pure la notte e non fanno storie per andare a dormire... Mi sa un pò troppo di mulino bianco... Non è che mi nascondi qualcosa?!

Ma se davvero le tue domeniche sono così, mi levo il cappello!


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io non lo so se sto diventando precocemente vecchio, ma all'incirca rappresenta quasi tutto quello che vorrei io...e non solo la domenica.


Se posso chiedere... Perchè non lavori per arrivarci?


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io non lo so se sto diventando precocemente vecchio, ma all'incirca rappresenta quasi tutto quello che vorrei io...e non solo la domenica.


Ma dai!!! Perché vecchio? Questa ovviamente è la mia routine ideale, non la mia routine  ma è quello che ho sempre voluto, fin da bambina. Poi vabbé, fuor di routine ci sono altri desideri che a volte si realizzano... Ma forse allora sono un po' vecchi anche quelli
Viaggi (soprattutto mare e deserto). A me piace molto viaggiare con i bambini, anche se mi piacerebbe una volta fare un viaggio con mio marito.
Giochi con ruote una volta... Ora chiamiamoli sport (quando non ci sono altre persone salgo ancora sullo skate con la scusa di insegnare ai miei figli)
E ridere davvero, di cuore, in coppia e con amici.

dalla famiglia non cerco altro. Penso che in una coppia se c'è questo, non serva altro e tutto il resto venga di conseguenza. Quando si inceppa questo, piano piano si sgretola il resto.


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Se posso chiedere... Perchè non lo fai?


Diciamo che è una novità del momento. Diciamo che ci sto lavorando, dato che solo recentemente le frenesie di "gioventù" stanno scemando e lasciando posto a pensieri più concreti. Diciamo anche che negli ultimi anni me ne sono andato un po' per i cazzi miei. E diciamo anche che ora so bene quello che voglio. Aggiungiamoci pure che non sono mai stato un tipo instabile.

Ancora non ottengo quello che cerco perché la nostra vita è ancora oberata da attività delle quali al 50% si potrebbe fare a meno.


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo che è una novità del momento. Diciamo che ci sto lavorando, dato che solo recentemente le frenesie di "gioventù" stanno scemando e lasciando posto a pensieri più concreti. Diciamo anche che negli ultimi anni me ne sono andato un po' per i cazzi miei. E diciamo anche che ora so bene quello che voglio. Aggiungiamoci pure che non sono mai stato un tipo instabile.
> 
> Ancora non ottengo quello che cerco perché la nostra vita è ancora oberata da attività delle quali al 50% si potrebbe fare a meno.


Ottimo!! Scusa, ma a leggere il post di prima sembrava che avresti tanto voluto, ma non hai potuto... (Almeno io l'ho interpretato così)


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma dai!!! Perché vecchio? Questa ovviamente è la mia routine ideale, non la mia routine  ma è quello che ho sempre voluto, fin da bambina. Poi vabbé, fuor di routine ci sono altri desideri che a volte si realizzano... Ma forse allora sono un po' vecchi anche quelli
> Viaggi (soprattutto mare e deserto). A me piace molto viaggiare con i bambini, anche se mi piacerebbe una volta fare un viaggio con mio marito.
> Giochi con ruote una volta... Ora chiamiamoli sport (quando non ci sono altre persone salgo ancora sullo skate con la scusa di insegnare ai miei figli)
> E ridere davvero, di cuore, in coppia e con amici.
> ...


Quanto ti capisco.


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ottimo!! Scusa, ma a leggere il post di prima sembrava che avresti tanto voluto, ma non hai potuto... (Almeno io l'ho interpretato così)


No, no...niente di allarmante.


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> mmmh, molto bello, ma i bambini la fanno da padrone, sono loro a riempire le giornate o sbaglio?
> 
> poi i bambini che presenti sono bravissimi! Mai musi, mai frecciate, magari dormono pure la notte e non fanno storie per andare a dormire... Mi sa un pò troppo di mulino bianco... Non è che mi nascondi qualcosa?!
> 
> Ma se davvero le tue domeniche sono così, mi levo il cappello!


Ahahah
ma col piffero che sono così 
diciamo che le vorrei così 
e qualche volta ci vanno vicino
hai chiesto la routine ideale 
in realtà i bambini fanno spesso i capricci
il marito è spesso preoccupato e/o stanco morto e incavolato
-anche se ora dopo la nostra crisi non vede me come causa dei mali del mondo-
l'altro giorno si è addormentato nella vasca da bagno, prima di cena
E io ho bruciato la cena
perché nel frattempo stendevo la biancheria
e i bambini litigavano e io mi sono innervosita
e il suo risveglio nell'acqua ormai fredda e io che strillo ai bambini non era il massimo


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma dai!!! Perché vecchio? Questa ovviamente è la mia routine ideale, non la mia routine  ma è quello che ho sempre voluto, fin da bambina. Poi vabbé, fuor di routine ci sono altri desideri che a volte si realizzano... Ma forse allora sono un po' vecchi anche quelli
> Viaggi (soprattutto mare e deserto). A me piace molto viaggiare con i bambini, anche se mi piacerebbe una volta fare un viaggio con mio marito.
> Giochi con ruote una volta... Ora chiamiamoli sport (quando non ci sono altre persone salgo ancora sullo skate con la scusa di insegnare ai miei figli)
> E ridere davvero, di cuore, in coppia e con amici.
> ...


Voglio contraddirti... Non perchè tu non possa avere questi ideali, ma guardiamo un poco in faccia la realtà (Anche perchè a darti ragione non approfondiamo niente) Non travisare... Capisco quello che intendi, ma non pensi di dare un'idea della famiglia edulcorata? L'amore romantico trionfa ancora! I bambini crescono e gli adulti si allontanano mano nella mano sul viale del tramonto. Spesso i figli le famiglie le sfasciano, meglio dire : le famiglie si fanno sfasciare dai figli, ma rende bene l'idea. Le coppie scoppiano e i divorzi aumentano e non venite a dirmi che quando c'erano i sani principi di una volta (anni 40-70) le famiglie erano più unite, perchè il matrimonio a quei tempi era una necessità e una gabbia, dorata fin che vuoi, ma pur sempre una gabbia... Non a caso siamo su un forum che parla di tradimenti, nel quale molti hanno tradito, ma giurano che non lo faranno mai più... Seeee finchè la routine e la noia o qualche altro problema non li porterà a tradire, ancora! Le coppie LIBERE che scelgono di rimanere insieme per sempre sono e probabilmente saranno sempre meno. 
P.s. Occhio, perchè il "Libere" di prima è la chiave che apre parecchie altre porte...

davvero non vuole essere un attacco personale, ma vorrei approfondire...


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahahah
> ma col piffero che sono così
> diciamo che le vorrei così
> e qualche volta ci vanno vicino
> ...


hai ragione... Porca vacca ho scritto "ideale"... Invece intendevo 3-4 domeniche reali

va bè ci sono comunque spunti su cui lavorare lo stesso! Se ti va di accompagnarmi


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Voglio contraddirti... Non perchè tu non possa avere questi ideali, ma guardiamo un poco in faccia la realtà (Anche perchè a darti ragione non approfondiamo niente) Non travisare... Capisco quello che intendi, ma non pensi di dare un'idea della famiglia edulcorata? L'amore romantico trionfa ancora! I bambini crescono e gli adulti si allontanano mano nella mano sul viale del tramonto. Spesso i figli le famiglie le sfasciano, meglio dire : le famiglie si fanno sfasciare dai figli, ma rende bene l'idea. Le coppie scoppiano e i divorzi aumentano e non venite a dirmi che quando c'erano i sani principi di una volta (anni 40-70) le famiglie erano più unite, perchè il matrimonio a quei tempi era una necessità e una gabbia, dorata fin che vuoi, ma pur sempre una gabbia... Le coppie LIBERE che scelgono di rimanere insieme per sempre sono e probabilmente saranno sempre meno.
> P.s. Occhio, perchè il "Libere" di prima è la chiave che apre parecchie altre porte...


Mah guarda
contando che un anno fa stavamo parlando di separazione, voluta soprattutto da me, poi da entrambi
... 
A gennaio mio marito ha lasciato la casa
a febbraio siamo andati dall'avvocato
...
e a giugno siamo tornati insieme
...
ti do ragione, ma su quel "libere" ci sarebbe da scrivere un'enciclopedia


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah guarda
> contando che un anno fa stavamo parlando di separazione, voluta soprattutto da me, poi da entrambi
> ...
> A gennaio mio marito ha lasciato la casa
> ...


Azz... Non sapevo... 
Vero su quel libere vertono tante dinamiche.
se posso permettermi, siete tornati insieme, è stata una scelta libera?


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mah guarda
> contando che un anno fa stavamo parlando di separazione, voluta soprattutto da me, poi da entrambi
> ...
> A gennaio mio marito ha lasciato la casa
> ...


Sarà stata la primavera?
Scherzo, ne sono felice.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> cerrrrto che mi va! Son qui apposta!!:mexican:
> 
> Dare tanto: diciamo che il tanto è soggettivo, quindi la conferma me la do da solo, Il che mi porta ovviamente a rifletterci su... Il mio "tanto" è collegato al fatto che magari non ci sono sempre, ma quando sono presente ci sono per davvero, non sei scontata, c'è passione, c'è voglia di stare insieme, c'è voglia di unione di essere una cosa sola, non so bene come spiegarla direi che c'è una "completezza"... Insomma è un pò come dire "ti scelgo", non per abitudine, non per paura di stare solo, ti scelgo perchè TI VOGLIO! Non so se ho chiarito...
> 
> ...



Comprendo e sottoscrivo in toto. In questo senso mi riconosco totalmente in ciò che scrivi. Però io non sono frenetica. Ma nemmeno tu, se non sei il tipo, come qui sembra, che vuole "riempire il tempo" facendo delle cose... Insomma, non sembrava all'inizio che tu fossi capace anche di "non fare niente" SENZA annoiarti.


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comprendo e sottoscrivo in toto. In questo senso mi riconosco totalmente in ciò che scrivi. Però io non sono frenetica. Ma nemmeno tu, se non sei il tipo, come qui sembra, che vuole "riempire il tempo" facendo delle cose... Insomma, non sembrava all'inizio che tu fossi capace anche di "non fare niente" SENZA annoiarti.


Il mio non fermarsi mai è "cerebrale" non riesco (in realtà non voglio) staccare la spina, la testa gira sempre, magari solo in background, ma i pensieri non riesco a fermarli è diventata una sorta di deformazione professionale, la mia ha a che fare con la risoluzione dei problemi, ogni possibile "problema" viene fagocitato ed elaborato finchè non trova soluzione, quando la soluzione è difficile da trovare parte l'ossessione, allora mi informo, leggo, mi documento finchè non trovo la quadra. In questo senso non mi annoio mai e la testa è sempre piena. Anni fa ero tranquillamente in grado di annoiarmi, ora diciamo che non voglio, ci sono troope cose su cui non so nulla!! prima o poi penso che cercherò di cambiare, ma per ora va bene così!


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sarà stata la primavera?
> Scherzo, ne sono felice.


http://youtu.be/l_jHJPhzYiY

 questa sì che è vecchia


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Azz... Non sapevo...
> Vero su quel libere vertono tante dinamiche.
> se posso permettermi, siete tornati insieme, è stata una scelta libera?


Sì
stavamo cercando un rapporto amichevole per gestire insieme i bambini. 
Un giorno mio marito mi ha sorpreso tantissimo con un comportamento davvero corretto. 
Questo mi ha ridato fiducia in lui. 
Fiducia nel fatto che le cose che mi facevano male potessero cambiare. Ci avevo provato per anni ma era un muro di gomma e la situazione era peggiorata fino a che ho smesso di credere di poter andare d'accordo senza annullarmi.
Mi ero distaccata ogni giorno di più fino a desiderare che uscisse dalla mia vita. 
Ero legata al ricordo di quello che era stato il nostro rapporto ma la realtà mi smentiva ogni giorno e ho pian piano accettato la "morte" di quello che eravamo. 
Elaborato questo, probabilmente anche lui ha realizzato che questo rapporto squilibrato _veramente_ non mi andava bene e che _veramente_ volevo andarmene.
così le dinamiche malate che si sono sovrapposte a quelle sane sono state spezzate. Ovviamente basta niente a ricaderci.


----------



## JON (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì
> stavamo cercando un rapporto amichevole per gestire insieme i bambini.
> *Un giorno mio marito mi ha sorpreso tantissimo con un comportamento davvero corretto.*
> Questo mi ha ridato fiducia in lui.
> ...


Cosa, se puoi.


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa, se puoi.


Mi ha difesa, rimettendoci, da attacchi molto bassi nei miei confronti, sferrati contro di me per proteggere lui, anche economicamente. 
In tempi in cui un ritorno era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Sostanzialmente si è opposto alla proposta di ricatti economici e affettivi  che mi avrebbero reso difficilissima la separazione.


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comprendo e sottoscrivo in toto. In questo senso mi riconosco totalmente in ciò che scrivi. Però io non sono frenetica. Ma nemmeno tu, se non sei il tipo, come qui sembra, che vuole "riempire il tempo" facendo delle cose... Insomma, non sembrava all'inizio che tu fossi capace anche di "non fare niente" SENZA annoiarti.


Posso chiedere sei fidanzata? E se si, come fai a gestire questa necessità di "novità" con un solo partner?

 Uno dei miei problemi è questa necessità/volontà chiamala come vuoi di voler avere il "batticuore" e di poter vivere esperienze (magari anche le stesse) con persone diverse, perchè in fondo anche lo stesso luogo o la stessa situazione vissute con persone diverse ti danno emozioni diverse... È a questo che faccio fatica a rinunciare e che mi porta a sgarrare, poi non è detto che si debba finire a letto...


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi ha difesa, rimettendoci, da attacchi molto bassi nei miei confronti, sferrati contro di me per proteggere lui, anche economicamente.
> In tempi in cui un ritorno era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.


 Vorrai mica far parte di quelle poche coppie che si tiene per mano al tramonto?!!


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Posso chiedere sei fidanzata? E se si, come fai a gestire questa necessità di "novità" con un solo partner?
> 
> Uno dei miei problemi è questa necessità/volontà chiamala come vuoi di voler avere il "batticuore" e di poter vivere esperienze (magari anche le stesse) con persone diverse, perchè in fondo anche lo stesso luogo o la stessa situazione vissute con persone diverse ti danno emozioni diverse... È a questo che faccio fatica a rinunciare e che mi porta a sgarrare, poi non è detto che si debba finire a letto...


Ho una relazione che è stata unica per 12 anni, da 15 anni con un uomo che sta a 350 km da me: conviviamo per brevi peridodi ( mai più di tre mesi continuativi), passiamo le vacanze, quelle fisiche, quelle della testa, divertendoci e stando benissimo insieme, cioè per me vuol dire "quando sto con lui è come se fossi con me". 
Ho un amante innamorato e fisso da tre anni. A partire dal 2008 ho avuto delle avventure rapide di cui (tranne una in cui lui s'era fatto dei progetti) conserviamo entrambe le parti un bel ricordo.
Al mio uomo ometto che ho l'amanto, all'amante ometto le storie brevi. Ho smesso di essere felice quando ho iniziato la relazione con l'amante. Ma ora non posso proprio dire di stare male. In ogni caso, nessuno si lamenta.


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Vorrai mica far parte di quelle poche coppie che si tiene per mano al tramonto?!!


Non so se colgo la metafora... 
Ma faccio parte dei tantissimi che al tramonto non ama pensare (e pensarsi) ... Non ne vado affatto fiera. 
Non amo pensare a quando sarò vecchia. Ma quando e se lo sarò penso che tirerò fuori dal cilindro qualcosa. Non credo insegnerò lo skate ai nipoti o che farò le maratone di nuoto per anziani: troverò qualcosa di nuovo... (Credo ) Magari mi sposterò ? 
In Ogni caso, non mi intristisce l'idea di trovare qualcosa di nuovo con mio marito. Mi intristisce l'idea di stare insieme ora per accudirci a vicenda poi. Questo mi intristisce davvero tanto.
Se invece ho colto male la metafora, non amo molto il romanticismo, inteso come "momenti magici per la coppia in senso convenzionale".


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> l'altro giorno si è addormentato nella vasca da bagno, prima di cena
> E io ho bruciato la cena


:mexican:
Quanto hanno i bambini?
Se posso...


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> :mexican:
> Quanto hanno i bambini?
> Se posso...


Uno sta imparando a scrivere e uno a disegnare


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> A chi va...
> mi esponete il vostro ideale di "domenica piovosa" con la vostra compagna/o?!
> magari mettetene 3-4 di fila
> 
> con domenica piovosa intendo tutte le situazioni routinarie...


Sveglia alle sette, coccole e sesso selvaggio.
Poi alle otto si va far colazione con cornetto e cappuccino in paese.
Si torna a casa a preparare pranzo. Giretto al centro commerciale, verifica dei compiti. Pizza/kebab di asporto la sera. a letto alle 22 che domani è lunedì.


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho una relazione che è stata unica per 12 anni, da 15 anni con un uomo che sta a 350 km da me: conviviamo per brevi peridodi ( mai più di tre mesi continuativi), passiamo le vacanze, quelle fisiche, quelle della testa, divertendoci e stando benissimo insieme, cioè per me vuol dire "quando sto con lui è come se fossi con me".
> Ho un amante innamorato e fisso da tre anni. A partire dal 2008 ho avuto delle avventure rapide di cui (tranne una in cui lui s'era fatto dei progetti) conserviamo entrambe le parti un bel ricordo.
> Al mio uomo *ometto* che ho l'amanto, all'amante *ometto* le storie brevi. Ho smesso di essere felice quando ho iniziato la relazione con l'amante. Ma ora non posso proprio dire di stare male. In ogni caso, nessuno si lamenta.


Ahahah
ho capito solo ora che è verbo
non riuscivo a capirti


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahahah
> ho capito solo ora che è verbo
> non riuscivo a capirti


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uno sta imparando a scrivere e uno a disegnare


ah i miei un pò più grandini


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho una relazione che è stata unica per 12 anni, da 15 anni con un uomo che sta a 350 km da me: conviviamo per brevi peridodi ( mai più di tre mesi continuativi), passiamo le vacanze, quelle fisiche, quelle della testa, divertendoci e stando benissimo insieme, cioè per me vuol dire "quando sto con lui è come se fossi con me".
> Ho un amante innamorato e fisso da tre anni. A partire dal 2008 ho avuto delle avventure rapide di cui (tranne una in cui lui s'era fatto dei progetti) conserviamo entrambe le parti un bel ricordo.
> Al mio uomo ometto che ho l'amanto, all'amante ometto le storie brevi. Ho smesso di essere felice quando ho iniziato la relazione con l'amante. Ma ora non posso proprio dire di stare male. In ogni caso, nessuno si lamenta.


Direi che la noia non ti sfiora!!

sta cosa della felicità... Felicità a momenti e destino incerto!!! La felicità va e viene... Con o senza amanti:mexican:

a me manca la spensieratezza, quella di quando non hai nulla a cui pensare, ma credo che dipenda anche dall'età e dalle responsabilità che si è deciso di accollarsi


----------



## Ingenuo (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> à... Felicità a momenti e destino incerto!!! i


Tonino Carotone :mexican:


----------



## Beman30 (7 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non so se colgo la metafora...
> Ma faccio parte dei tantissimi che al tramonto non ama pensare (e pensarsi) ... Non ne vado affatto fiera.
> Non amo pensare a quando sarò vecchia. Ma quando e se lo sarò penso che tirerò fuori dal cilindro qualcosa. Non credo insegnerò lo skate ai nipoti o che farò le maratone di nuoto per anziani: troverò qualcosa di nuovo... (Credo ) Magari mi sposterò ?
> In Ogni caso, non mi intristisce l'idea di trovare qualcosa di nuovo con mio marito. Mi intristisce l'idea di stare insieme ora per accudirci a vicenda poi. Questo mi intristisce davvero tanto.
> Se invece ho colto male la metafora, non amo molto il romanticismo, inteso come "momenti magici per la coppia in senso convenzionale".


Riprendevo il mio post precedente in cui parlavo dell'amore romantico, in realtà non sottointendevo niente, era una battuta messa lì!
se posso permettermi dovresti cominciare a pensare ora a quel qualcosa di nuovo, magari insieme al marito! È anche questo che intendo come routine, vorresti spostarti? L'hai detto a lui? Avete cominciato a sognarlo? :carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Direi che la noia non ti sfiora!!
> 
> sta cosa della felicità... Felicità a momenti e destino incerto!!! La felicità va e viene... Con o senza amanti:mexican:
> 
> a me manca la spensieratezza, quella di quando non hai nulla a cui pensare, ma credo che dipenda anche dall'età e dalle responsabilità che si è deciso di accollarsi


Io sono stata felice per 10 anni senza ombre. E so cosa significa quando le ombre ritornano, per quanto faccia caldino e si stia bene. Per me la felicità è stata un sentire costante in cui stavano intrecciati stabilmente Gratitudine e Stupore.


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io sono stata felice per 10 anni senza ombre. E so cosa significa quando le ombre ritornano, per quanto faccia caldino e si stia bene. Per me la felicità è stata un sentire costante in cui stavano intrecciati stabilmente Gratitudine e Stupore.


Io quelle sensazioni penso di non averle mai provate, non so, forse come diceva qualcuno prima, non mi sono mai innamorato... Dall'altra parte non potrebbe essere che TU in quei 10 anni ti sentissi così e la presenza di quell'uomo non ti dava più di quello che ti danno gli uomini attuali?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Io quelle sensazioni penso di non averle mai provate, non so, forse come diceva qualcuno prima, non mi sono mai innamorato... Dall'altra parte non potrebbe essere che TU in quei 10 anni ti sentissi così e la presenza di quell'uomo non ti dava più di quello che ti danno gli uomini attuali?


No, io devo a quell'uomo, che poi è quest'uomo che è tradito da tre anni, una specie di riconoscimento di me stessa. Secondo me l'amore è amore quando è capace di cambiare la percezione che hai di te stesso, quando terremota le tue convinzioni, quando trasforma. Tutte le altre storie non sono amore.


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Io quelle sensazioni penso di non averle mai provate, non so, *forse come diceva qualcuno prima, non mi sono mai innamorato.*.. Dall'altra parte non potrebbe essere che TU in quei 10 anni ti sentissi così e la presenza di quell'uomo non ti dava più di quello che ti danno gli uomini attuali?




Scusa, ma non ho letto tutto.
Perchè allora ti sei sposato?
Perché era ora di mettere su famiglia per convenzione?


P.s.: d'accordo con Brunetta, questa tua esigenza di vivere sopra le righe è sintomo di bipolarismo...
Non sono psichiatra, ma ho letto vagonate di roba su questo disturbo.


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho letto tutto.
> Perchè allora ti sei sposato?
> Perché era ora di mettere su famiglia per convenzione?
> 
> ...


o di troppa cocaina...


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> o di troppa cocaina...



...anche!


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho letto tutto.
> Perchè allora ti sei sposato?
> Perché era ora di mettere su famiglia per convenzione?
> 
> ...



Vediamo... Cosa significa essere innamorati? sei così certa di essere innamorata? E l'amore a 18 anni è lo stesso a 30 e a 60? Ecco, io queste domande me le pongo. Non ho paura della risposta (ammesso che una risposta esista) e se avessi la certezza che non sono innamorato vi porrei rimedio, non mi nasconderei dietro un dito...
vivere sopra le righe... Anche qui ci sarebbe da parlarne, di persone che vivono come me ne conosco altre, siamo tutti piuttosto giovani, di "successo" ovvero con una carriera in ascesa (per alcuni potrebbe non essere un valore, ecco perchè il virgolettato) senza paura di buttarsi e sperimentare, mi pongo domande scomode che potrebbero anche destabilizzare completamente il mio modo di vivere, ma per me la vita va vissuta così, come diceva qualcuno: "la vita è qualcosa di più del semplice respirare".


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> o di troppa cocaina...


Tendenzialmente non raccolgo le provocazioni... Ma visto che è un argomento (quello della coca) ricorrente, ti chiedo:

Secondo te perchè le persone tendenzialmente considerano "cocainomani" o "pazzi" o "squali" i soggetti che hanno raggiunto determinati obiettivi nella vita?


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente non raccolgo le provocazioni... Ma visto che è un argomento (quello della coca) ricorrente, ti chiedo:
> 
> Secondo te perchè le persone tendenzialmente considerano "cocainomani" o "pazzi" o "squali" i soggetti che hanno raggiunto determinati obiettivi nella vita?


non mi riferisco al lavoro, peggio per chi decide di dedicarci la vita, invece di usarlo come un mezzo per avere cio' che ti permette di fare altro ...mi riferivo allo stile di vita, un giorno leone-il giorno dopo in pantofole, che ho letto nel post di apertura.


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non mi riferisco al lavoro, peggio per chi decide di dedicarci la vita, invece di usarlo come un mezzo per avere cio' che ti permette di fare altro ...mi riferivo allo stile di vita, un giorno leone-il giorno dopo in pantofole, che ho letto nel post di apertura.


Più che giorni sono fasi, possono essere fasi di pochi giorni o qualche settimana... Non so se è ascrivibile al bipolarismo

se ti va di rispondere, perchè dedicare la vita al lavoro sarebbe peggio? 
In tutta onestà mi pare tu stia confondendo i soldi con il lavoro, il mio lavoro è passione, è gratificante, è un modo per aiutare gli altri, sia i clienti (fornendo un servizio) che i dipendenti che con il loro stipendio possono mantenere una famiglia con un determinato stile di vita. Se non fossi gratificato dal mio lavoro impiegherei meno di un secondo a cambiare (come ho scritto nel primo post), cosa che la maggior parte delle persone non farebbe mai, lo stipendio non c'entra un piffero i soldi sono una conseguenza di quel che faccio e come lo faccio... Se qualcuno necessità di usare il lavoro come mezzo per accedere a cose più gratificanti, mi spiace, ma temo che il problema l'abbiano queste persone.


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Più che giorni sono fasi, possono essere fasi di pochi giorni o qualche settimana... Non so se è ascrivibile al bipolarismo
> 
> se ti va di rispondere, perchè dedicare la vita al lavoro sarebbe peggio?
> In tutta onestà mi pare tu stia confondendo i soldi con il lavoro, il mio lavoro è passione, è gratificante, è un modo per aiutare gli altri, sia i clienti (fornendo un servizio) che i dipendenti che con il loro stipendio possono mantenere una famiglia con un determinato stile di vita. Se non fossi gratificato dal mio lavoro impiegherei meno di un secondo a cambiare (come ho scritto nel primo post), cosa che la maggior parte delle persone non farebbe mai, lo stipendio non c'entra un piffero i soldi sono una conseguenza di quel che faccio e come lo faccio... Se qualcuno necessità di usare il lavoro come mezzo per accedere a cose più gratificanti, mi spiace, ma temo che il problema l'abbiano queste persone.


Sul lavoro, punti di vista, per me e' l'esatto contrario. La mia gratificazione e' esterna al lavoro, che mi da' unicamente i mezzi (soldi) per fare ciò che mi gratifica: viaggiare con la mia famiglia, dare la possibilita' a mio figlio di andare a studiare all'estero se vorra', collezionare moto con cui andare in giro con gli amici, comprare casa, cambiare macchina quando mi pare etc etc..


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sul lavoro, punti di vista, per me e' l'esatto contrario. La mia gratificazione e' esterna al lavoro, che mi da' unicamente i mezzi (soldi) per fare ciò che mi gratifica: viaggiare con la mia famiglia, dare la possibilita' a mio figlio di andare a studiare all'estero se vorra', collezionare moto con cui andare in giro con gli amici, comprare casa, cambiare macchina quando mi pare etc etc..


Scusami se uso il tuo post per approfondire, nulla di personale, ma è poi collegato allo stile di vita e quindi anche all'amore.

non credo possa essere considerato un "punto di vista", se si lavora 200 ore al mese e i weekend e le ferie sono l'unica gratifica che si ha, si capisce bene che di soggettivo non c'è nulla! È semplice matematica passando l'80% del tempo a fare ciò che non gratifica si "spreca" la vita. 

Se la filosofia di vita è "ricercare la felicità"  (e questo potrebbe essere soggettivo, c'è chi alla felicità preferisce la "comodità", ma allora bisogna essere onesti con se stessi) Chi tende a questa ricerca non la si può circoscrivere solo in un ambito della vita... Non si può ricercare la passione nel lavoro ma non in amore e così in tutti gli altri ambiti e se si ricerca la passione spesso si mette in discussione ciò che ti sta intorno...

so che sto parlando da solo come un matto , ma mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate...

p.s. Ivanl, ho capito bene il tuo discorso, ma come vedi si aggancia bene al resto, e ho voluto approfondire!


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Più che giorni sono fasi, possono essere fasi di pochi giorni o qualche settimana... Non so se è ascrivibile al bipolarismo
> 
> se ti va di rispondere, perchè dedicare la vita al lavoro sarebbe peggio?
> In tutta onestà mi pare tu stia confondendo i soldi con il lavoro, il mio lavoro è passione, è gratificante, è un modo per aiutare gli altri, sia i clienti (fornendo un servizio) che i dipendenti che con il loro stipendio possono mantenere una famiglia con un determinato stile di vita. Se non fossi gratificato dal mio lavoro impiegherei meno di un secondo a cambiare (come ho scritto nel primo post), cosa che la maggior parte delle persone non farebbe mai, lo stipendio non c'entra un piffero i soldi sono una conseguenza di quel che faccio e come lo faccio... Se qualcuno necessità di usare il lavoro come mezzo per accedere a cose più gratificanti, mi spiace, ma temo che il problema l'abbiano queste persone.


Ma tua moglie è mai stata con un altro e ne eri consapevole?


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente non raccolgo le provocazioni... Ma visto che è un argomento (quello della coca) ricorrente, ti chiedo:
> 
> Secondo te perchè le persone tendenzialmente considerano "cocainomani" o "pazzi" o "squali" i soggetti che hanno raggiunto determinati obiettivi nella vita?


Io penso che i successi e gli obiettivi siano molto soggettivi, come la percezione delle "righe".
mi sembra che sia il modo di parlarne che determina certe valutazioni, giuste o sbagliate che siano


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie è mai stata con un altro e ne eri consapevole?


E qui si apre una voragine...
ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, ma non abbiamo ancora trovato la quadra, in questo senso:

Punto primo, nella nostra idea di amore la libertà personale conta tanto, la libertà è concessa finchè non va a ledere il rispetto dell'altro. in questo senso sapere che mia moglie è felice e sta provando certe sensazioni mi rende felice. 
Abbiamo più o meno le stesse "velleità", ovvero ci interessa conoscere altre persone e sentire le "farfalle nello stomaco" non è necessario che si vada oltre il flirt.
il nostro fine ultimo è quello di mantenere integra la coppia considerando che entrambi vogliamo continuare a provare certe sensazioni, dovevamo decidere le modalità...
alla fine non ci sono regole scritte, diciamo che l'unica regola è essere onesti con se stessi e chiedersi se ogni qualvolta che vogliamo provare determinate sensazioni mettiamo a rischio la coppia oppure no.
ad esempio se sentissi la necessità di provarci per forza con tutte, ogni volta che ne ho l'occasione, qualche domanda me la farei... In questo momento ad esempio sono attratto da chi mi stuzzica l'intelletto e che mi piaccia fisicamente (senza essere necessariamente bella, deve piacermi, punto), a quel punto parte il corteggiamento ed è la parte che preferisco! Allora mi prodigo alla ricerca di luoghi, posti, ecc... Per far provare a quella persona sensazioni che magari non ha mai provato, di rimando ne provo una grande gioia anche io, quasi come se sentissi anche io quello che prova lei. 
Se questa donna fosse sempre nei miei pensieri se sentissi la necessità di vederla, starle vicino, ecc... Insomma se ne fossi davvero innamorato allora mi porrei delle domande e ne discuterei con la consorte...

per rispondere alla tua domanda:
lei vuole essere a conoscenza di ogni mia scappatella 
io l'opposto, l'idea che lei possa essere felice mi rende felice, ma avere la certezza con tanto di particolari di una sua scappatella, potrebbe e ripeto, potrebbe, rompere qualcosa... Cioè la razionalità è una cosa, mentre l'istinto/l'irrazionalità è un' altra... E ho paura che il mio irrazionale mi porti a distruggere... 
Siccome l'integrità della coppia per me è il primo punto, preferisco non saperlo!

Tutta sta pappardella insomma per dire che sono un'ipocrita!! Ma se non altro ne sono consapevole!!


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente non raccolgo le provocazioni... Ma visto che è un argomento (quello della coca) ricorrente, ti chiedo:
> 
> Secondo te perchè le persone tendenzialmente considerano "*cocainomani" o "pazzi" o "squali"* i soggetti che hanno raggiunto determinati obiettivi nella vita?


Ma dipende cosa intendi per successo. Poi, quei tre aggettivi significano ognuno una cosa diversa.

Cioè, va bene il successo, ma bisogna vederne il ruolo prima di capire come e perché ci si è arrivati.


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io penso che i successi e gli obiettivi siano molto soggettivi, come la percezione delle "righe".
> mi sembra che sia il modo di parlarne che determina certe valutazioni, giuste o sbagliate che siano


:up::up:

Ho voluto puntualizzare sul discorso della droga, perchè sembra che chi faccia parte di una determinata cerchia debba per forza fare uso di sostanze, nel mio entourage pochissimi ne fanno uso (e li vedi subito), al contrario quando frequento certi locali generalmente "fighetti" l'uso è massivo, ma non è gente di successo e non fa neppure parte di determinate cerchie, in genere sono soggetti con mancanze di sicurezza interiori che necessitano di status symbol+droghe per sentirsi qualcuno...


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> E qui si apre una voragine...
> ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, ma non abbiamo ancora trovato la quadra, in questo senso:
> 
> Punto primo, nella nostra idea di amore la libertà personale conta tanto, la libertà è concessa finchè non va a ledere il rispetto dell'altro. in questo senso sapere che mia moglie è felice e sta provando certe sensazioni mi rende felice.
> ...


Sei ipocrita, ma anche coerente. Il tuo problema è che ancora non ci sbatti i denti.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dipende cosa intendi per successo. Poi, quei tre aggettivi significano ognuno una cosa diversa.
> 
> Cioè, va bene il successo, ma bisogna vederne il ruolo prima di capire come e perché ci si è arrivati.


Bisogna anche capire cosa è successo e dove sono le righe. Perché qualsiasi successo se viene vissuto con naturalezza e se non viene enfatizzato in funzione di illustrare e definire il proprio io è "nelle righe".


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Bisogna anche capire cosa è successo e dove sono le righe.* Perché qualsiasi successo se viene vissuto con naturalezza e se non viene enfatizzato in funzione di illustrare e definire il proprio io è "nelle righe*".


Infatti io riconosco il successo in una persona quando ne percepisco la passione profonda che c'è l'ha portata. Quindi gente che è arrivata dov'è per delle caratteristiche intrinseche ed innegabili.

Non so di che successi parla Beman, ma in molti casi attinenti non mi capita di riconoscere il medesimo tipo di successo. Se poi questo diviene motivo di vanto....per carità.


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma dipende cosa intendi per successo. Poi, quei tre aggettivi significano ognuno una cosa diversa.
> 
> Cioè, va bene il successo, ma bisogna vederne il ruolo prima di capire come e perché ci si è arrivati.


Nell'immaginario comune, lo ripeto per la società (quindi non mi riferisco a nessuno di voi), l'uomo di successo ha potere, è ricco, sicuro di sè, ha molte donne...
se qualcuno ha dubbi a riguardo, date un'occhiata alle pubblicità o a come si comportano le persone, che senso hanno gli status symbol? persino le pubblicità dei i profumi sottintendono a quello. A dimostrare che uno ha soldi quindi potere, successo, ecc...
che gira che ti rigira servono ad attrarre.... GNOCCA!! E da lì... "Tira più un pelo di f... Che un carro di buoi"...

vero che i 3 aggettivi sono diversi, ma in genere sono utilizzati per descrivere una determinata categoria di persone (almeno nella mia esperienza).

non so se ho risposto


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti io riconosco il successo in una persona quando ne percepisco la passione profonda che c'è l'ha portata. Quindi gente che è arrivata dov'è per delle caratteristiche intrinseche ed innegabili.
> 
> Non so di che successi parla Beman, ma in molti casi attinenti non mi capita di riconoscere il medesimo tipo di successo. Se poi questo diviene motivo di vanto....per carità.


Ah, ora ho capito anche cosa intendevi nel post precedente...

ma il tuo modo di considerare il "successo" è diverso da quello della società


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sei ipocrita, ma anche coerente. Il tuo problema è che ancora non ci sbatti i denti.


Nel senso che ancora non mi è capitato?


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> *Nell'immaginario comune, lo ripeto per la società (quindi non mi riferisco a nessuno di voi), l'uomo di successo ha potere, è ricco, sicuro di sè, ha molte donne...*
> se qualcuno ha dubbi a riguardo, date un'occhiata alle pubblicità o a come si comportano le persone, che senso hanno gli status symbol? persino le pubblicità dei i profumi sottintendono a quello. A dimostrare che uno ha soldi quindi potere, successo, ecc...
> che gira che ti rigira servono ad attrarre.... GNOCCA!! E da lì... "Tira più un pelo di f... Che un carro di buoi"...
> 
> ...


Tu stai parlando anche di invidia, io non vedo il successo in nessuna delle cose che hai detto. Tra l'altro cose legate molto le une alle altre e non disgiunte.

Ciò non toglie che la condizione di alcuni non mi risulti invidiabile, ma personalmente ho altri parametri.


----------



## JON (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Nel senso che ancora non mi è capitato?


Beh, si. Se continuate cosi, non so per tua moglie, ma per te prima o poi il conto arriva. Cioè vuoi dirmi davvero che se non sai allora sei a posto? Che ragionamento è?


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Vediamo... Cosa significa essere innamorati? sei così certa di essere innamorata? E l'amore a 18 anni è lo stesso a 30 e a 60? Ecco, io queste domande me le pongo. Non ho paura della risposta (ammesso che una risposta esista) e se avessi la certezza che non sono innamorato vi porrei rimedio, non mi nasconderei dietro un dito...
> vivere sopra le righe... Anche qui ci sarebbe da parlarne, di persone che vivono come me ne conosco altre, siamo tutti piuttosto giovani, di "successo" ovvero con una carriera in ascesa (per alcuni potrebbe non essere un valore, ecco perchè il virgolettato) senza paura di buttarsi e sperimentare, mi pongo domande scomode che potrebbero anche destabilizzare completamente il mio modo di vivere, ma per me la vita va vissuta così, come diceva qualcuno: *"la vita è qualcosa di più del semplice respirare".*




Sono certa di essere stata innamorata quando mi sono sposata e non credo che sia di poco conto.
E' alla base di un matrimonio.
Poi, l'amore si evolve e prende altre forme, ma allo stesso modo anche il legame si fortifica e la consapevolezza di essere "coppia" nella vita è rassicurante e gratificante insieme.
Non so se l'amore a 18 anni è lo stesso ad altre età, ma l'amore si fa sempre riconoscere, lo sappiamo se amiamo e quanto.

Comunque, leggendo il tuo post successivo, se avete patti condivisi va benissimo, sempre che la cosa sia davvero reciproca.
Quello a cui non credo è la favoletta sull'aggiornamento a tua moglie delle tue scappatelle, puoi confermarmi che davvero lo fai? 

Sull'evidenziato: chi dice che la vita si riduce a questo?!
Ma non è obbligatorio portarsi all'eccesso per sentirsi vivi anche perché la cosa è soggettiva, invece mi dai l'impressione che tu giudichi coloro che hanno uno stile di vita diverso dal tuo, bollandoli come degli stolti che non hanno capito niente. In pratica, per te, stanno sprecando la loro vita e ne hai quasi compassione, se non disprezzo...
Correggimi se sbaglio.


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, si. Se continuate cosi, non so per tua moglie, ma per te prima o poi il conto arriva. Cioè vuoi dirmi davvero che se non sai allora sei a posto? Che ragionamento è?



È quello che mi dice lei...
quello di cui non mi capacito (si fa per dire) è che nonostante la buona volontà il possesso e la gelosia arrivano, se questi 2 sentimenti non esistessero moltle relazioni probabilmente non finirebbero, perchè ad un certo punto della vita credo che a chiunque sia capitato anche se impegnato di essere atratto da altre persone e a lungo andare questo logora e allora o tradisce (con tutto quel che ne consegue) o preferisce lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova... Non esistesse il possesso queste storie inizierebbero e terminerebbero nel momento in cui vengono consumate


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> È quello che mi dice lei...
> quello di cui non mi capacito (si fa per dire) è che nonostante la buona volontà il possesso e la gelosia arrivano, se questi 2 sentimenti non esistessero moltle relazioni probabilmente non finirebbero, perchè ad un certo punto della vita credo che a chiunque sia capitato anche se impegnato di essere atratto da altre persone e a lungo andare questo logora e allora o tradisce (con tutto quel che ne consegue) o preferisce lasciare la strada vecchia per la nuova... Non esistesse il possesso queste storie inizierebbero e terminerebbero nel momento in cui vengono consumate



E' quello che dico sempre anch'io...ma del sé e del ma sono piene le fosse.
Gli esseri umani sono una contraddizione vivente: sono attratti da altri, quindi essenzialmente non monogami, e al tempo stesso sono possessivi perché è davvero dura per loro accettare che il proprio compagno/a possa desiderare altri. 
A questo punto comincio a pensare che certe cose non si debbano sapere, della serie "si sa ma non si dice".
E' ipocrita, ovviamente, ma non credo ci siano altre soluzioni. Io ci ho provato, ma non funziona...


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono certa di essere stata innamorata quando mi sono sposata e non credo che sia di poco conto.
> E' alla base di un matrimonio.
> Poi, l'amore si evolve e prende altre forme, ma allo stesso modo anche il legame si fortifica e la consapevolezza di essere "coppia" nella vita è rassicurante e gratificante insieme.
> Non so se l'amore a 18 anni è lo stesso ad altre età, ma l'amore si fa sempre riconoscere, lo sappiamo se amiamo e quanto.
> ...



Per l'aggiornamento... Si avviene, anche perchè non sono affatto un seriale e capita davvero davvero di rado, diciamo che magari edulcoro ed ometto certe sensazioni...

per la seconda domanda: 
La risposta è NI, nel senso che non sono così giudicante, ma sono convinto (e ne ho le prove) che ci sia una quantità di persone addormentate, insoddisfatte, tristi ed impaurite di avere "successo" (ovvero di fare davvero quello che gli piace) che mi scatta la voglia di svegliarle, ovviamente senza successo, ma non ho un senso di superiorità nè compassione, al contrario provo a dare consigli a mostrare quanto facile sarebbe, ma le risposte son sempre le stesse: scuse oppure il paragone con me: "la fai facile tu che...bla..bla..." Come se a me le cose capitassero così... Per caso! Invece al 90% è volontà e olio di gomito.


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' quello che dico sempre anch'io...ma del sé e del ma sono piene le fosse.
> Gli esseri umani sono una contraddizione vivente: sono attratti da altri, quindi essenzialmente non monogami, e al tempo stesso sono possessivi perché è davvero dura per loro accettare che il proprio compagno/a possa desiderare altri.
> A questo punto comincio a pensare che certe cose non si debbano sapere, della serie "si sa ma non si dice".
> E' ipocrita, ovviamente, ma non credo ci siano altre soluzioni. Io ci ho provato, ma non funziona...


Si, infatti a mia moglie ho praticamente dato la possibilità di tradirmi, ma non lo voglio sapere.
diciamo che è anche legato alle aspettative, se sapessimo con certezza al 100% che il/la nostra compagna ci tradirà perchè è così che funziona esattamente come è normale mangiare o bere, non credi che saremmo tutti più "leggeri"?
quanto è DNA e quanto è società...
ai tempi esistevano (o esistono ancora, non so) tribù nelle quali l'orgia era un rituale... Poi è arrivata la società moderna non più piccoli villaggi, ma grandi città ed era necessario creare un ordine, chiesa, matrimonio,ecc.. (Ovviamente sto semplificando) ora certi schemi stan perdendo valore e noi ci siamo in mezzo...


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, infatti a mia moglie ho praticamente dato la possibilità di tradirmi, ma non lo voglio sapere.
> diciamo che è anche legato alle aspettative, se sapessimo con certezza al 100% che il/la nostra compagna ci tradirà perchè è così che funziona esattamente come è normale mangiare o bere, non credi che saremmo tutti più "leggeri"?
> quanto è DNA e quanto è società...
> ai tempi esistevano (o esistono ancora, non so) tribù nelle quali l'orgia era un rituale... Poi è arrivata la società moderna non più piccoli villaggi, ma grandi città ed era necessario creare un ordine, chiesa, matrimonio,ecc.. (Ovviamente sto semplificando) ora certi schemi stan perdendo valore e noi ci siamo in mezzo...



UNO una puo' tradire e tradisce anche senza permesso, anzi, senza sicuramente è ' piu ' intrigante. 

Non credo tu le abbia chiesto il permesso prima, lasciando perdere quello che uno puo' dire a letto che li deve restare.

DARE il permesso e non volerlo sapere equivale a non volerlo.


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Per l'aggiornamento... Si avviene, anche perchè non sono affatto un seriale e capita davvero davvero di rado, diciamo che magari edulcoro ed ometto certe sensazioni...
> 
> per la seconda domanda:
> La risposta è NI, nel senso che non sono così giudicante, ma sono convinto (e ne ho le prove) che ci sia una quantità di persone addormentate, insoddisfatte, tristi ed impaurite di avere "successo" (ovvero di fare davvero quello che gli piace) che mi scatta la voglia di svegliarle, ovviamente senza successo, ma non ho un senso di superiorità nè compassione, al contrario provo a dare consigli a mostrare quanto facile sarebbe, ma le risposte son sempre le stesse: scuse oppure il paragone con me: "la fai facile tu che...bla..bla..." Come se a me le cose capitassero così... Per caso! Invece al 90% è volontà e olio di gomito.





Beman30 ha detto:


> Si, infatti a mia moglie ho praticamente dato la possibilità di tradirmi, ma non lo voglio sapere.
> diciamo che è anche legato alle aspettative, se sapessimo con certezza al 100% che il/la nostra compagna ci tradirà perchè è così che funziona esattamente come è normale mangiare o bere, non credi che saremmo tutti più "leggeri"?
> quanto è DNA e quanto è società...
> ai tempi esistevano (o esistono ancora, non so) tribù nelle quali l'orgia era un rituale... Poi è arrivata la società moderna non più piccoli villaggi, ma grandi città ed era necessario creare un ordine, chiesa, matrimonio,ecc.. (Ovviamente sto semplificando) ora certi schemi stan perdendo valore e noi ci siamo in mezzo...



Sì, di persone insoddisfatte e tristi c'è pieno, basta guardarsi in giro, specie fra gli sposati e mi dispiace dirlo, ma è un dato di fatto: la maggior parte dei matrimoni di lunga data si trascina per forza d'inerzia.
La felicità è, invece, alla portata di tutti, dipende sempre dalle aspettative che abbiamo riguardo a quello che ci farebbe felici, quindi alla fine è un discorso soggettivo.
C'è da dire che non sono tanti i fortunati (perché lo sono davvero) che possono fare un lavoro che piace e che entusiasma, quindi una discreta fetta di "felicità" già se la mangiano. Rimane, però, il tempo libero che, se ben sfruttato, può benissimo compensare e rendere quindi la vita più radiosa e questa è una scelta personale, un atto di volontà, come tu dici e qui non ci piove.

Riguardo alla tua domanda: sì che saremmo tutti più leggeri, ma non dimenticarti il discorso fatto appena prima su come siamo fatti noi umani.
Chi ci riesce, tanto di cappello, non avanzo considerazioni morali, anche perché nella mia posizione non mi permetto proprio, dico solo che se state portando avanti con "successo" questo modo di vivere la coppia siete davvero bravi.
Io, che ho scoperto improvvisamente come va il mondo, mi sono dovuta adeguare, ma non posso non dire di essere rimasta choccata. 
Per me l'amore era tutta altra cosa...e a dire il vero, lo è ancora.
Lo è ancora perché io non ho tali esigenze, a me frega zero provare quel tipo di adrenalina, proprio non ci tengo ed è sempre stato così.
A me piacciono e gratificano altre cose, per questo faccio immensa fatica a capire chi ha, invece, tali bisogni...


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riguardo alla tua domanda: sì che saremmo tutti più leggeri, ma non dimenticarti il discorso fatto appena prima su come siamo fatti noi umani.
> 
> Per me l'amore era tutta altra cosa...e a dire il vero, lo è ancora.


il primo punto: è quello che tentavo di spiegare prima, se per certe civiltà fare orgie era normale perchè non può esserlo anche ora? Forse non siamo ne monogami ne possessivi ed è legato alla tua seconda considerazione...
per te l'amore era tutt'altra cosa... Se da bambini non ci avessero infarcito la testa di film, storie, principi e principesse, amore romantico che sboccia, pretty woman e così via, ma ci avessero mostrato film e storie nei quali avere partner diversi è normale, che so se topolino e minni facessero scambio di coppia con paperina e paperino ed i tuoi genitori lo avessero fatto abitualmente avremmo tutt'altra concezione di amore... (Credo io...)
esistono film che parlano di soggetti che fanno i playboy, ma l'epilogo è sempre lo stesso ad un certo punto o si innamorano (e siamo da capo) o restano da soli tristi ed infelici.
E allora chi decide di vivere in "libertà" (come stai facendo tu) e capisce nelle viscere che l'amore è altra cosa tenta di cambiare, ma si scontra con tutti gli insegnamenti ed i condizionamenti che l'hanno plasmato fino all'altro ieri.
Anche io ho capito che l'amore è altro, ma anche io nonostante il mio carattere e le mie ossessioni nel tentare di migliorarmi alla fine mi scontro con i condizionamenti...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> il primo punto: è quello che tentavo di spiegare prima, se per certe civiltà fare orgie era normale perchè non può esserlo anche ora? Forse non siamo ne monogami ne possessivi ed è legato alla tua seconda considerazione...
> per te l'amore era tutt'altra cosa... Se da bambini non ci avessero infarcito la testa di film, storie, principi e principesse, amore romantico che sboccia, pretty woman e così via, ma ci avessero mostrato film e storie nei quali avere partner diversi è normale, che so se topolino e minni facessero scambio di coppia con paperina e paperino ed i tuoi genitori lo avessero fatto abitualmente avremmo tutt'altra concezione di amore... (Credo io...)
> esistono film che parlano di soggetti che fanno i playboy, ma l'epilogo è sempre lo stesso ad un certo punto o si innamorano (e siamo da capo) o restano da soli tristi ed infelici.
> E allora chi decide di vivere in "libertà" (come stai facendo tu) e capisce nelle viscere che l'amore è altra cosa tenta di cambiare, ma si scontra con tutti gli insegnamenti ed i condizionamenti che l'hanno plasmato fino all'altro ieri.
> Anche io ho capito che l'amore è altro, ma anche io nonostante il mio carattere e le mie ossessioni nel tentare di migliorarmi alla fine mi scontro con i condizionamenti...


Mmm, stai dicendo che una valvola di sfogo sessuale ritualizzata quale è un'orgia di tribù (che poi non ho idea di quali e quando) potrebbe eliminare i problemi di sofferenza da tradimento? Non ho capito...
Comunque, non si tradisce perché si ha la fregola, o, almeno, non io e penso nemmeno il 99% di chi tradisce.
Sulla favola del playboy e sulle altre favole hai ragione da vendere. Io credo che in tanti cerchino la coppia fissa o stabile essenzialmente per un'umanissima paura dettata da questi stereotipi.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti io riconosco il successo in una persona quando ne percepisco la passione profonda che c'è l'ha portata. Quindi gente che è arrivata dov'è per delle caratteristiche intrinseche ed innegabili.
> 
> Non so di che successi parla Beman, ma in molti casi attinenti non mi capita di riconoscere il medesimo tipo di successo. Se poi questo diviene motivo di vanto....per carità.


Io riconosco il successo quando vedo una persona contenta di se. 
Una persona mi sembra contenta di se quando non ha bisogno di dimostrarlo. 
Persone con lo stesso lavoro e lo stesso tenore di vita possono essere "di successo" o meno 
il successo di per se è l'ottenimento di un obiettivo e il successo indicato dagli stereotipi non è il vero successo, non perché il vero successo sia qualcosa di più nobile o elevato ma perché questi stereotipi sono in realtà la rappresentazione dei bisogni indotti 
quindi la casalinga felice giovane e truccata che fa la piroetta col pavimento pulito senza fatica rappresenta la condizione di successo che i pubblicitari immaginano stampigliata nell'immaginario dell'acquirente di quel prodotto


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io riconosco il successo quando vedo una persona contenta di se.
> Una persona mi sembra contenta di se quando non ha bisogno di dimostrarlo.
> Persone con lo stesso lavoro e lo stesso tenore di vita possono essere "di successo" o meno
> il successo di per se è l'ottenimento di un obiettivo e il successo indicato dagli stereotipi non è il vero successo, non perché il vero successo sia qualcosa di più nobile o elevato ma perché questi stereotipi sono in realtà la rappresentazione dei bisogni indotti
> quindi la casalinga felice giovane e truccata che fa la piroetta col pavimento pulito senza fatica rappresenta la condizione di successo che i pubblicitari immaginano stampigliata nell'immaginario dell'acquirente di quel prodotto


Quoto.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Nell'immaginario comune, lo ripeto *per la società* (quindi non mi riferisco a nessuno di voi), l'uomo di successo ha potere, è ricco, sicuro di sè, ha molte donne...
> se qualcuno ha dubbi a riguardo, *date un'occhiata alle pubblicità o a come si comportano le persone, che senso hanno gli status symbol?* persino le pubblicità dei i profumi sottintendono a quello. A dimostrare che uno ha soldi quindi potere, successo, ecc...
> che gira che ti rigira servono ad attrarre.... GNOCCA!! E da lì... "Tira più un pelo di f... Che un carro di buoi"...
> 
> ...


Uhm
il successo nella società corrisponde alla rappresentazione del successo della pubblicità?
Parzialmente
ogni pubblicità ha la sua nicchia di acquirenti 
ogni pubblicità cerca di rappresentare un'immagine di successo acquistabile acquistando il prodotto.
lo shampoo che dona il 67,5% in più di brillantezza al capello rappresenta un successo differente da quello rappresentato dal detersivo o dal profumo o dalla birra. La società è stratificata e il successo acquistabile con un prodotto è modulato sull'acquirente tipo. Il quale ha già una sua idea di successo, stimolata, titillata e continuamente corretta dai media che lo hanno come target. Poi ci sono fattori culturali, ideologici e ideali che concorrono a plasmare l'ideale di ciò che si vorrebbe ottenere nella vita. Quanto, in che misura questi sono fondanti nelle mitologie personali?
quanto nella tua?


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm
> il successo nella società corrisponde alla rappresentazione del successo della pubblicità?
> Parzialmente
> ogni pubblicità ha la sua nicchia di acquirenti
> ...


Per quel che riguarda me, sono assolutamente certo che la mia misura di successo è STATA (ora non più da 3-4 anni) involontariamente plasmata da mio padre, il quale è famoso in tutto il mondo (nel suo ambito) quindi non è un personaggio pubblico, in più è sempre stato un eterno insoddisfatto (lo è anche ora) e sempre involontariamente mi ha passato questa cosa, inoltre tutto quello che facevo (faccio in realtà) non va mai bene, lo dico senza alcuna frustrazione capisco benissimo che lui ha fatto e fa quel che poteva, in realtà mi spiace per lui... Ma a proposito di condizionamenti... Qualcosa mi ha passato per forza, devo dire però che almeno da 3-4 anni non sono più suscettibile ad alcuna sua critica...


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda me, sono assolutamente certo che la mia misura di successo è STATA (ora non più da 3-4 anni) involontariamente plasmata da mio padre, il quale è famoso in tutto il mondo (nel suo ambito) quindi non è un personaggio pubblico, in più è sempre stato un eterno insoddisfatto (lo è anche ora) e sempre involontariamente mi ha passato questa cosa, inoltre tutto quello che facevo (faccio in realtà) non va mai bene, lo dico senza alcuna frustrazione capisco benissimo che lui ha fatto e fa quel che poteva, in realtà mi spiace per lui... Ma a proposito di condizionamenti... Qualcosa mi ha passato per forza, devo dire però che almeno da 3-4 anni non sono più suscettibile ad alcuna sua critica...


E ora in cosa ti fa bene specchiarti?


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> E ora in cosa ti fa bene specchiarti?


Cosa intendi con specchiarmi? Se ho un modello da seguire?


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2015)

beman, ma se ti senti tanto diverso dagli altri, perché fai tuoi gli stereotipi sociali del successo?


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beman, ma se ti senti tanto diverso dagli altri, perché fai tuoi gli stereotipi sociali del successo?


Mmmh.... Io penso di fare quello che sto facendo perchè è quello che mi piace fare (scrivo penso perchè magari sbaglio...)

Io davvero mi sento bene così... Poi non sarò al massimo della felicità o della serenità, ma credo che porsi delle domande sia normale Di chi cerca un miglioramento 

tu vedi altro?


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Mmmh.... Io penso di fare quello che sto facendo perchè è quello che mi piace fare (scrivo penso perchè magari sbaglio...)
> 
> Io davvero mi sento bene così... Poi non sarò al massimo della felicità o della serenità, ma credo che porsi delle domande sia normale Di chi cerca un miglioramento
> 
> tu vedi altro?


no, nel senso che ho pochi elementi su cui basarmi e soprattutto ritengo che ognuno abbia il diritto di vivere come vuole.
in generale, la diversità non si presenta mai come tale, cioè non presenta sé stessa come diversità (per non dire che ognuno è unico e quindi diverso dagli altri), il che mi fa pensare che tu abbia una percezione di te stesso forse non troppo attinente alla realtà e un po' fanciullesca.
io poi mi pongo moltissime domande, per lo più a vanvera


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, nel senso che ho pochi elementi su cui basarmi e soprattutto ritengo che ognuno abbia il diritto di vivere come vuole.
> in generale, *la diversità non si presenta mai come tale*, cioè non presenta sé stessa come diversità (per non dire che ognuno è unico e quindi diverso dagli altri), il che mi fa pensare che tu abbia una percezione di te stesso forse non troppo attinente alla realtà e un po' fanciullesca.
> io poi mi pongo moltissime domande, per lo più a vanvera


Regale verità


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda me, sono assolutamente certo che la mia misura di successo è STATA (ora non più da 3-4 anni) involontariamente plasmata da mio padre, il quale è famoso in tutto il mondo (nel suo ambito) quindi *non* è un personaggio pubblico, in più è sempre stato un eterno insoddisfatto (lo è anche ora) e sempre involontariamente mi ha passato questa cosa, inoltre tutto quello che facevo (faccio in realtà) non va mai bene, lo dico senza alcuna frustrazione capisco benissimo che lui ha fatto e fa quel che poteva, in realtà mi spiace per lui... Ma a proposito di condizionamenti... Qualcosa mi ha passato per forza, devo dire però che almeno da 3-4 anni non sono più suscettibile ad alcuna sua critica...


Lapsus freudiano? Mi domandavo perché fossi sposato. La risposta è qui. È ambientale.


----------



## Ingenuo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io riconosco il successo quando vedo una persona contenta di se.
> Una persona mi sembra contenta di se quando non ha bisogno di dimostrarlo.
> Persone con lo stesso lavoro e lo stesso tenore di vita possono essere "di successo" o meno
> il successo di per se è l'ottenimento di un obiettivo e il successo indicato dagli stereotipi non è il vero successo, non perché il vero successo sia qualcosa di più nobile o elevato ma perché questi stereotipi sono in realtà la rappresentazione dei bisogni indotti
> quindi la casalinga felice giovane e truccata che fa la piroetta col pavimento pulito senza fatica rappresenta la condizione di successo che i pubblicitari immaginano stampigliata nell'immaginario dell'acquirente di quel prodotto


Hmm ma qual è la differenza tra felice e di successo?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Hmm ma qual è la differenza tra felice e di successo?


davvero non la scorgi?


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Hmm ma qual è la differenza tra felice e di successo?



Enorme.  Si puo' essere felici senza neanche aver tentato di avere successo, certe persone lo rifuggono e trovano la felicita' in ben altre cose.

POI E' SEMPRE difficile stabilire cosa,sia il successo, quanti ne vediamo cadere in disgrazia dopo una carriera brillante?


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, nel senso che ho pochi elementi su cui basarmi e soprattutto ritengo che ognuno abbia il diritto di vivere come vuole.
> in generale, la diversità non si presenta mai come tale, cioè non presenta sé stessa come diversità (per non dire che ognuno è unico e quindi diverso dagli altri), il che mi fa pensare che tu abbia una percezione di te stesso forse non troppo attinente alla realtà e un po' fanciullesca.
> io poi mi pongo moltissime domande, per lo più a vanvera


Ok, concordo sul fatto che ognuno vive come vuole, ma in questo caso sono io a chiedere! Quindi se hai qualcosa da dire fallo pure!
per quel che riguarda la mia percezione è ovvio che siamo in anonimato e potrei dire di essere il sultano del brunei e nessuno saprebbe mai la verità a meno che non ci si incontri nella vita vera e che ci si frequenti. Cerco di essere il più obbiettivo possibile per farlo mi baso più sui fatti che sulle percezioni, sul lavoro ho raggiunto un determinato livello ed è un fatto, a casa ho una determinata situazione in cui io e mia mogli abbiamo determinati punti, che passo determinate "fasi", ecc... Poi nello scrivere avrò certamente inserito anche sensazioni (quindi opinabili), ma credo siano la minoranza. Tento di essere il più onesto possibile anche perchè come ho detto è raro che ci si possa permettere di farlo e su questo credo di essere in buona compagnia. Perchè lo faccio? Curiosità... Credo che il 90% sia quello


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lapsus freudiano? Mi domandavo perché fossi sposato. La risposta è qui. È ambientale.


Non è un personaggio pubblico è stato famoso nel suo lavoro che però comprende una nicchia, come dire un medico che gira il mondo facendo congressi, è famoso nella sua specialità, ma il resto del mondo non sa neppure se esiste

Mi son sposato per convenzione e anche per vivere l'esperienza sia io che la moglie conveniamo sul fatto che siamo felici di averlo fatto, ma alla fine poteva non essere necessario...

ho dimenticato un pezzo...(lapsus?!!) Al tempo credevo all'amore romantico, e pensavo che non avrei mai cercato nessun'altra!


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Non è un personaggio pubblico è stato famoso nel suo lavoro che però comprende una nicchia, come dire un medico che gira il mondo facendo congressi, è famoso nella sua specialità, ma il resto del mondo non sa neppure se esiste
> 
> Mi son sposato per convenzione e anche per vivere l'esperienza sia io che la moglie conveniamo sul fatto che siamo felici di averlo fatto, ma alla fine poteva non essere necessario...


Sono contenta non sia un lapsus. Non ha importanza comunque, quando si è liberi dentro, se ci siano state delle firme davanti a un sacerdote o a un assessore o sindaco. L'amore col matrimonio non c'entra molto, come qualcuno in questo forum cerca di dimostrare e qualcun altro di contestare. Per una personalità come la tua, non poteva che trattarsi (in giovane età) che di un fatto "ambientale", scaturito certo anche dallo stare bene con quella persona lì.


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono contenta non sia un lapsus. Non ha importanza comunque, quando si è liberi dentro, se ci siano state delle firme davanti a un sacerdote o a un assessore o sindaco. L'amore col matrimonio non c'entra molto, come qualcuno in questo forum cerca di dimostrare e qualcun altro di contestare. Per una personalità come la tua, non poteva che trattarsi (in giovane età) che di un fatto "ambientale", scaturito certo anche dallo stare bene con quella persona lì.


Si, diciamo che ero molto diverso da quello che sono oggi! Quasi l'opposto... Facevo quello che per la società era giusto, non la cosa giusta per me!!


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ok, concordo sul fatto che ognuno vive come vuole, ma in questo caso sono io a chiedere! Quindi se hai qualcosa da dire fallo pure!
> per quel che riguarda la mia percezione è ovvio che siamo in anonimato e potrei dire di essere il sultano del brunei e nessuno saprebbe mai la verità a meno che non ci si incontri nella vita vera e che ci si frequenti. Cerco di essere il più obbiettivo possibile per farlo mi baso più sui fatti che sulle percezioni, sul lavoro ho raggiunto un determinato livello ed è un fatto, a casa ho una determinata situazione in cui io e mia mogli abbiamo determinati punti, che passo determinate "fasi", ecc... Poi nello scrivere avrò certamente inserito anche sensazioni (quindi opinabili), ma credo siano la minoranza. Tento di essere il più onesto possibile anche perchè come ho detto è raro che ci si possa permettere di farlo e su questo credo di essere in buona compagnia. Perchè lo faccio? Curiosità... Credo che il 90% sia quello


non ho moltissimo da dirti poiché credo che partiamo da punti di vista molto diversi.
ti trovo una persona che si fa delle pippe allucinanti 
vedi, io non credo che ci si possa permettere di essere onesti raramente, per me non è così.
almeno io mi comporto in modo onesto più o meno in ogni situazione, diciamo più che posso, e non mi interessa molto il giudizio altrui, che mi sembra invece avere un forte peso per te. 
non credo, poi, di poter dire "gli altri sono così e colà" o di giudicare le loro vite sentimentali, le loro scelte e via così, un po' perché non mi interessa, un po' perché come dicevo anche prima penso che ogni percorso sia individuale e quindi unico. 
non paragono la mia vita alla loro, tanto meno per definire me stessa (mi pare invece che tu faccia un po' così).
per esempio, probabilmente a te risulterebbe molto noiosa.
l'inferno sono gli altri, come diceva qualcuno. una frase su cui c'è molto da ragionare.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Hmm ma qual è la differenza tra felice e di successo?


Il successo per me è appagamento
è la soddisfazione per avere raggiunto un obiettivo
la felicità può essere gratuita
credo


----------



## Ingenuo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il successo per me è appagamento
> è la soddisfazione per avere raggiunto un obiettivo
> la felicità può essere gratuita
> credo


Infatti la felicità è soggettiva il successo è oggettivo.
Nell'esempio della casalinga col pavimento pulito parlerei di felicità e non si successo


----------



## Beman30 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho moltissimo da dirti poiché credo che partiamo da punti di vista molto diversi.
> ti trovo una persona che si fa delle pippe allucinanti
> vedi, io non credo che ci si possa permettere di essere onesti raramente, per me non è così.
> almeno io mi comporto in modo onesto più o meno in ogni situazione, diciamo più che posso, e non mi interessa molto il giudizio altrui, che mi sembra invece avere un forte peso per te.
> ...


Ti ringrazio sinceramente per l'onestà!!
sul fatto che mi faccio un fracco di pippe... Non posso che concordare!!
sull'onestà, rileggi il mio primo post, pensi davvero che potrei descrivermi così nella normalità o con i colleghi o con i miei soci?! Ma anche con gli amici stessi sarebbe difficile, potrei farlo al massimo con una persona fidatissima. Non per paura di esser giudicato, ma dubito fortemente potrei poi continuare a vivere senza essere visto in maniera diversa per ogni mia azione. Del giudizio degli altri mi importa davvero poco...
e in questo perdonami, ma dubito anche tu possa essere così sincera come dici di essere. 
Per un periodo girava la storia di quel tizio che scriveva onestamente tutto quello che pensava su FB, non è finita bene (credo che la storia fosse un fake, ma dubito l'epilogo sarebbe stato diverso fosse stata vera)
Non credo di  giudicare gli altri, ma penso effettivamente di paragonarmi.
sul fatto che ti giudicherei noiosa... Non saprei! Ma non credo! nel senso che anche io penso che ognuno debba vivere la propria vita, ma quando vedo qualcuno a me vicino che si lamenta per una situazione tento di aiutarlo, soprattutto perchè il più delle volte la soluzione è a portata di mano solo che richiede coraggio e onestà con se stessi, si dovrebbe smettere di stare comodi e prendere il toro per le corna, perchè spesso la vita ti presenta il conto se te lo presenta presto hai il tempo di rimediare, ma se è troppo tardi...


----------



## disincantata (8 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti la felicità è soggettiva il successo è oggettivo.
> Nell'esempio della casalinga col pavimento pulito parlerei di felicità e non si successo



UN PAVIMENTO o una casa pulita puo' darti soddisfazione non felicita'. Magari!

La felicta'  e' fatta di attimi e sensazioni indescrivibili  e  mai uguali. Durasse tanto non li apprezzeremmo così intensamente. 

Altra cosa  e'' stare bene, vivere bene, fare cose che piacciono, sempre belle soddisfazioni ma acquistabili, LA FELICITA' non e' in vendita.


----------



## Dalida (8 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio sinceramente per l'onestà!!
> sul fatto che mi faccio un fracco di pippe... Non posso che concordare!!
> sull'onestà, rileggi il mio primo post, pensi davvero che potrei descrivermi così nella normalità o con i colleghi o con i miei soci?! Ma anche con gli amici stessi sarebbe difficile, potrei farlo al massimo con una persona fidatissima. Non per paura di esser giudicato, ma dubito fortemente potrei poi continuare a vivere senza essere visto in maniera diversa per ogni mia azione. Del giudizio degli altri mi importa davvero poco...
> e in questo perdonami, ma dubito anche tu possa essere così sincera come dici di essere.
> ...


secondo me, l'onestà non è dire tutto ciò che si pensa indistintamente a chiunque, nemmeno condividere ogni dettaglio di sé con il mondo, tipo su fb. 
voglio dire, perché dovresti parlare delle tue relazioni con i colleghi? 
non condivido molto la parte sulla soluzione a portata di mano, il toro per le corna ecc. mi sembrano solo slogan pubblicitari un po' vuoti. poi ovviamente non so se ti riferisci a qualche cosa in particolare.


----------



## Beman30 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me, l'onestà non è dire tutto ciò che si pensa indistintamente a chiunque, nemmeno condividere ogni dettaglio di sé con il mondo, tipo su fb.
> voglio dire, perché dovresti parlare delle tue relazioni con i colleghi?
> non condivido molto la parte sulla soluzione a portata di mano, il toro per le corna ecc. mi sembrano solo slogan pubblicitari un po' vuoti. poi ovviamente non so se ti riferisci a qualche cosa in particolare.


Si, l'esempio di FB è estremo.
la soluzione è a portata di mano nel senso che quando cominci a lavorare ad un obiettivo che sia di difficile raggiungiemnto o meno, il solo cominciare ti pone in una situazione attiva e da lì comincia la risoluzione, magari quel traguardo non lo raggiungerai mai, ma non conta, hai preso il toro per le corna, la vita ha smesso di scivolarti addosso e hai cominciato ad esserne protagonista. Quando questo atteggiamento diventa una seconda natura pervade tutte le sfere della vita.


----------



## Ecate (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti la felicità è soggettiva il successo è oggettivo.
> Nell'esempio della casalinga col pavimento pulito parlerei di felicità e non si successo


Non sono d'accordo
la pubblicità tende a venderti il successo che l'acquirente è portato a credere di poter comperare con il prodotto.
quindi ti vende il successo come casalinga: il pavimento è pulito, hai avuto tempo per truccarti e non sei stanca, tanto che fai pure la piroetta. Se tentasse di vendere un'immagine di felicità le acquirenti si sentirebbero sminuite.
"Ero triste e scontenta del mio pavimento
ma ora che ho trovato Splendor la mia vita è cambiata
il pavimento pulito mi rende così felice che vedo la mia vita con occhi nuovi!"
vedrai quante lo comprano lo Splendor!


----------



## Ecate (9 Ottobre 2015)

*La vendita della felicità*

La vendita del pacchetto "prodotto+felicità" è ipotizzabile dai pubblicitari solo quando si tratta di vendere prodotti destinati a risolvere problemi che nell'immaginario collettivo sono giustificata causa di infelicità 
(obesità, dentiere ballerine, incontinenza, sordità)
su ciò che percepiamo come "buon motivo" per essere infelice ci sarebbe da riflettere
Mi scuso per l'OT


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> La vendita del pacchetto "prodotto+felicità" è ipotizzabile dai pubblicitari solo quando si tratta di vendere prodotti destinati a risolvere problemi che nell'immaginario collettivo sono giustificata causa di infelicità
> (*obesità, dentiere ballerine, incontinenza, sordità*)
> su ciò che percepiamo come "buon motivo" per essere infelice ci sarebbe da riflettere
> Mi scuso per l'OT


Ma infatti, generalmente, certi messaggi fanno presa su persone in una determinata condizione. Le casistiche saranno diverse, ma il denominatore comune è rappresentato da menti deboli o quanto meno da casi di "necessità". Direi che la presa su queste situazioni non è poi tanto difficile da ottenere. Non ho la benchè minima idea di quel mestiere ma penso che le tecniche siano molto affinate ed estese ad un pubblico anche più smaliziato.

Però concordo, di base conta l'idea di felicità, per cui c'è gente che a vedere, ad esempio, la presentazione di un'auto associata ad un particolare status, non subisce la benchè minima influenza.


----------



## Beman30 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> La vendita del pacchetto "prodotto+felicità" è ipotizzabile dai pubblicitari solo quando si tratta di vendere prodotti destinati a risolvere problemi che nell'immaginario collettivo sono giustificata causa di infelicità
> (obesità, dentiere ballerine, incontinenza, sordità)
> su ciò che percepiamo come "buon motivo" per essere infelice ci sarebbe da riflettere
> Mi scuso per l'OT


Nessun OT, vorrei partecipare perchè un paio di cose interessanti le avrei da dire! Ma oggi giornata di fuoco... Vediamo oggi pome!


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> il primo punto: è quello che tentavo di spiegare prima, se per certe civiltà fare orgie era normale perchè non può esserlo anche ora? Forse non siamo ne monogami ne possessivi ed è legato alla tua seconda considerazione...
> per te l'amore era tutt'altra cosa... Se da bambini non ci avessero infarcito la testa di film, storie, principi e principesse, amore romantico che sboccia, pretty woman e così via, *ma ci avessero mostrato film e storie nei quali avere partner diversi è normale, *che so se topolino e minni facessero scambio di coppia con paperina e paperino ed i tuoi genitori lo avessero fatto abitualmente avremmo tutt'altra concezione di amore... (Credo io...)
> esistono film che parlano di soggetti che fanno i playboy, ma l'epilogo è sempre lo stesso ad un certo punto o si innamorano (e siamo da capo) o restano da soli tristi ed infelici.
> E allora chi decide di vivere in "libertà" *(come stai facendo tu)* e capisce nelle viscere che l'amore è altra cosa tenta di cambiare, ma si scontra con tutti gli insegnamenti ed i condizionamenti che l'hanno plasmato fino all'altro ieri.
> Anche io ho capito che l'amore è altro, ma anche io nonostante il mio carattere e le mie ossessioni nel tentare di migliorarmi alla fine mi scontro con i condizionamenti...



1° neretto:
non sono sicura che questo sia completamente "normale"...è normale per una fetta di persone, ma non è un'esigenza di tutti (non credo, a meno che sia un desiderio interiore represso).

2° neretto:
non so cosa hai capito della mia "libertà", ma se è quello a cui alludi tu sei fuori strada.
Io sono una monogama convinta, convintissima.


----------



## Beman30 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1° neretto:
> non sono sicura che questo sia completamente "normale"...è normale per una fetta di persone, ma non è un'esigenza di tutti (non credo, a meno che sia un desiderio interiore represso).
> 
> 2° neretto:
> ...


Ho fatto confusione con i quote!!
nel punto 1 intendo dire che i condizionamenti della società, film, tv, fumetti, storie per bambini ecc... Condizionano inevitabilmente il modo di vivere l'amore... E questo si rifà anche al discorso che stanno facendo riguardo la felicità ed i condizionamenti delle pubblicità, purtroppo per ora non riesco ad approfondire, lo farò appena possibile.

punto 2: non ho dubbi che tu possa essere monogama e sei certamente in buona compagnia... L'importante è riuscire ad essere monogami in "libertà" ovvero senza essere influenzati dai condizionamenti di cui parlavamo al punto 1, ma anche senza i condizionamenti che ognuno di noi si impone (paura di restare soli per fare un esempio)
credo che l'essere umano se non fosse condizionato avrebbe fasi sia di mono che poligamia, legate all'età e alla prole...
salvo alcune eccezzioni che viverebbero solo in monogamia o poligamia per tutta la vita.


----------



## Diletta (9 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ho fatto confusione con i quote!!
> nel punto 1 intendo dire che i condizionamenti della società, film, tv, fumetti, storie per bambini ecc... Condizionano inevitabilmente il modo di vivere l'amore... E questo si rifà anche al discorso che stanno facendo riguardo la felicità ed i condizionamenti delle pubblicità, purtroppo per ora non riesco ad approfondire, lo farò appena possibile.
> 
> punto 2: non ho dubbi che tu possa essere monogama e sei certamente in buona compagnia... L'importante è riuscire ad essere monogami in "libertà" ovvero senza essere influenzati dai condizionamenti di cui parlavamo al punto 1, ma anche senza i condizionamenti che ognuno di noi si impone (paura di restare soli per fare un esempio)
> ...



Sì, condivido, soprattutto il concetto sulle fasi.
Io, per esempio, ribadisco il mio essere monogama, ma so anche che sono stata parecchio condizionata dall'ambiente in cui ho vissuto, quindi, alla fine è difficile sapere ciò che siamo veramente...


----------



## Beman30 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Volevo tornare al discorso felicità/successo ecc... 
Dai vostri discorsi mi sembra di aver capito che i pubblicitari assecondano i bisogni della massa, ovvero mostrano un determinato prodotto sapendo che le persone compreranno quel prodotto per sentirsi felici.
invece è l'opposto, i manipolatori (quelli veri), i cosidetti "spin-doctor", manipolano in modo tale da MODIFICARE i bisogni della massa, in pratica fanno in modo che la massa compri quel prodotto anche se gli non serve ad una cippa.
il precursore fu un certo Bernays, "grazie" a lui le sigarette sono diventate un prodotto di largo consumo sfruttando il femminismo, anzi secondo alcuni autori il femminismo ebbe un'impennata anche grazie a lui (concordo con quegli autori). Modificò la colazione americana che al tempo era solo toast e caffè con bacon, uova ecc... 
Se volete qualche esempio moderno (non imputabile a Barneys, ma sfruttano gli stessi principi) abbiamo la campagna: got milk?, mucca pazza, aviaria, l'elenco è moooolto lungo, ma solo il tempo ci dirà quali erano manipoalzioni (bugie vere e proprie) e quali realtà... 
su questi argomenti a mio parere affascinanti ho letto davvero tanto (una delle mie prime ossessioni), dopo Barneys le tecniche si sono affinate, ma non più di tanto.
esistono poi delle manipolazioni che sfruttano i nostri condizionamenti ancestrali, l'esempio è il "click and wheer" una cosa simile all'esperimento di pavlov con i cani...
Quando ho cominciato a studiare queste manipolazioni il passo a farmi domande su me stesso tipo:"quanto l'ambiente mi condiziona e quanto mi autocondiziono?" È stato davvero breve e in continuo progresso...

scusate la punteggiatura ad cazzum, ma sono di fretta...

p.s. Vi chiederò aiuto a breve perchè mi sa che la narcisa mi sta entrando in crisi!! 

p.p.s. Ho trovato un pò di info su "azione-reazione ed assertività" di cui mi parlava Ipazia, mi ero ripromesso di leggerlo nel weekend, ma nn ho avuto modo... Cercherò di rimediare!


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Volevo tornare al discorso felicità/successo ecc...
> Dai vostri discorsi mi sembra di aver capito che i pubblicitari assecondano i bisogni della massa, ovvero mostrano un determinato prodotto sapendo che le persone compreranno quel prodotto per sentirsi felici.
> invece è l'opposto, i manipolatori (quelli veri), i cosidetti "spin-doctor", manipolano in modo tale da MODIFICARE i bisogni della massa, in pratica fanno in modo che la massa compri quel prodotto anche se gli non serve ad una cippa.
> il precursore fu un certo Bernays, "grazie" a lui le sigarette sono diventate un prodotto di largo consumo sfruttando il femminismo, anzi secondo alcuni autori il femminismo ebbe un'impennata anche grazie a lui (concordo con quegli autori). Modificò la colazione americana che al tempo era solo toast e caffè con bacon, uova ecc...
> ...


...non fai i compiti...


----------



## Beman30 (13 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non fai i compiti...


Hai ragione... Figurati che avevo organizzato un bel weekend con la mogliettina, alla fine ho dovuto lavorare sia sabato che domenica... La mogliettina a quel punto è diventata  una furia e a momenti mi fa fuori con due ciabattate micidiali, sono ancora convalescente, ma mi sto riprendendo...


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Hai ragione... Figurati che avevo organizzato un bel weekend con la mogliettina, alla fine ho dovuto lavorare sia sabato che domenica... La mogliettina a quel punto è diventata  una furia e a momenti mi fa fuori con due ciabattate micidiali, sono ancora convalescente, ma mi sto riprendendo...


brutta bestia le aspettative...


----------

